# I've got the D&D Spell Compendium- Any questions?



## Gothmog (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi all, my FLGS owner went to a con recently and came back with a complimentary copy of the D&D Spell Compendium.  Since he doesn't game much anymore, and I spend a metric crapload of money over there, and he can't sell any before the street date, he gave it to me as a birthday present.  So does anybody have questions about it?

Just a few details- its 288 pp (last 3 pages are ads), and jumps right into spell listings on p 6.  Its simply impractical to list all the spells (600+), but they are taken from a number of WotC sources, including:

The whole Complete series
Draconomicon
Libris Mortis
Magic of Faerun
Manual of the Planes
Miniatures Handbook
Planar Handbook
Players Guide to Faerun
Savage Species
Underdark

A number of WotC web articles:
Barb of the Mind
Codicil of the White
Earthmother's Weapons
Foundations of Stone
Lesser Testament of Vraer
The Lost Coast
Magic of Delight and Despair
Master Tactician
Obsul Ssussun
Sand and Sun
Snow and Ice
Spellbook Archive
Spells of the Deep Underdark
Spells of the Ruins
Tar'Ael Veluuthra
Toxic Paradise

And some Dragon magazine articles:

Rays of Light- Annual #5
Alister's Augmentations- #275
Abuse your Illusions- #291
Rune Skulls of Abbor Alz- #292
Blessings of War- #299
A Clutch of Cantrips- #302
Prayers of the Frostmaiden- #312
Elder Serpents of Set- #313
Brotherhood of the Burning Heart- #314
Dust to Dust- #314
Guardians of the Deepest Seas- #314
Masters of the Four Winds- #314
The Blood Swords- #315
Sin Eaters of Elistraee- #315
Holy Strategists of the Red Knight- #317
Children of Ka- #318
Under Commans- Forms of Legend- #320
Patterns of Shadow and Light- #322
Force Spells- #323
Seven Deadly Domains- #323
The Hidden Book- #324
Myths of the Shadow- #325
Tvash-Prull's Symphone- #328


----------



## I'm A Banana (Nov 24, 2005)

So is it just a collection of spells from previous sources? Or is there any fresh hot beef injections in the book?


----------



## Crothian (Nov 24, 2005)

Are the spell lists for just the PHB and DMG classes or does it include spell lists for the Warlock and other new classes and prestige classes?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 24, 2005)

I suppose it's premature to ask how useful the book is, but I expect it's very useful to casters.

Does it also include Psionic Powers?
What about Wu Jen spells (and spells for the other oriental classes)?


----------



## MerricB (Nov 24, 2005)

What changes were made to the Orb spells (Orb of Force, Orb of Acid, etc.) from Complete Arcane?

FYI: Orb of Force: Conjuration; 1d6 per level (max 10d6), Range: Medium; SR: No; ranged touch.

From devinmdp on the Wizards boards:


			
				devinmdp said:
			
		

> In that itself, it has enough new spells so that even though I have all of the official sources, it is a good buy for me.
> 
> In addition, it updates many spells from 3.0 to 3.5. Especially some found in magic of Faerun.
> 
> ...




http://boards1.wizards.com/showthread.php?p=7828521

Cheers!


----------



## Omand (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello,

If it is not too much trouble, how about these questions:

1)  How many Domains are listed in the book?

2)  Which domains (if you have the time to type out the list, not the contents).

Thanks,

Cheers


----------



## Gothmog (Nov 24, 2005)

Kamikaze Midget said:
			
		

> So is it just a collection of spells from previous sources? Or is there any fresh hot beef injections in the book?




From what I can tell, it looks like all reprint material, compiled and updated for 3.5.


----------



## Gothmog (Nov 24, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Are the spell lists for just the PHB and DMG classes or does it include spell lists for the Warlock and other new classes and prestige classes?




Spells lists in the book:

Assassin
Bard
Blackguard
Cleric
Druid
Paladin
Ranger
Sorcerer/Wizard

So it sticks to the core rules, without adding in things like Shugenja, etc.


----------



## MerricB (Nov 24, 2005)

Gothmog said:
			
		

> From what I can tell, it looks like all reprint material, compiled and updated for 3.5.




That goes with what Andy Collins has said previously. 1,000 spells, from existing 3e sources (including the website and Dragon magazine).

Cheers!


----------



## Gothmog (Nov 24, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I suppose it's premature to ask how useful the book is, but I expect it's very useful to casters.
> 
> Does it also include Psionic Powers?
> What about Wu Jen spells (and spells for the other oriental classes)?




Nope, no psionic powers at all.  The Wu Jen spells are in there, but not labeled as such (instead as sorc/wiz).  The oriental classes are not referenced at all.


----------



## Gothmog (Nov 24, 2005)

MerricB said:
			
		

> What changes were made to the Orb spells (Orb of Force, Orb of Acid, etc.) from Complete Arcane? (Orb of Force was a conjuration that ignored SR. Go figure...)
> 
> From devinmdp on the Wizards boards:
> 
> ...




Yep, all the changes you listed were made Merric.  As for the orb spells, it looks like they are exact copies of the CA versions (no SR, Conjurations, and effects).


----------



## MerricB (Nov 24, 2005)

Gothmog said:
			
		

> Yep, all the changes you listed were made Merric.  As for the orb spells, it looks like they are exact copies of the CA versions (no SR, Conjurations, and effects).




Fascinating. 

Cheers!


----------



## Gothmog (Nov 24, 2005)

Omand said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> If it is not too much trouble, how about these questions:
> 
> ...




Domans are:

Balance
Cavern
Celerity
Charm
Cold 
Community
Competition
Courage
Craft
Creation
Darkness
Deathbound
Domination
Dragon
Dream
Drow
Dwarf
Elf
Envy
Family
Fate
Force
Glory
Gluttony
Gnome
Greed
Halfling
Hatred
Hunger
Illusion
Inquisition
Liberation
Lust
Madness
Mentalism
Mental 
Mind
Moon
Mysticism
Nobility
Ocean 
Oracle
Orc
Pact
Pestilence
Planning 
Portal
Pride
Purification
Renewal
Retribution
Rune
Scalykind
Slime
Sloth
Spell
Spider
Storm
Suffering
Summoner
Time
Trade
Tyranny
Undeath
Wealth
Windstorm
Wrath

Planar Domains

Abyss
Arborea
Baator
Celestia
Elysium
Hades
Limbo
Mechanus


----------



## Omand (Nov 24, 2005)

Gothmog,

Thanks for that.  Quite the list.

No sign of the Artifice domain at all, or is the Craft domain a replacement for Artifice (if you can compare, if you can't, don;t worry).

Thanks again for the info.

Cheers


----------



## Crothian (Nov 24, 2005)

Is the Balance domain about skill Balance or alignment balance?


----------



## el-remmen (Nov 24, 2005)

Wow, an RPG book I might actually buy!


----------



## Omand (Nov 24, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Is the Balance domain about skill Balance or alignment balance?




The original was about neutrality in the alignment sense (as I recall), but the one in the Spell Compendium may be revised.

Cheers


----------



## wingsandsword (Nov 24, 2005)

Wow, the first D&D book in months I'll actually want to get?

So, Miasma got errataed in the reprint?  Is it now something other than a "I win, you lose" spell? (that was the only official spell I ever outright banned from my games as "you gotta be kidding me")


----------



## Gothmog (Nov 24, 2005)

Omand said:
			
		

> Gothmog,
> 
> Thanks for that.  Quite the list.
> 
> ...




You're welcome.  No sign of the Artifice domain, and my book the artifice domain is in is buried right now, so I can't compare.  I don't think its legal for me to retype the doman power and spells, but they look similar as far as I remember.  So they might have renamed Artifice to Craft domain.


----------



## Omand (Nov 24, 2005)

Gothmog said:
			
		

> You're welcome.  No sign of the Artifice domain, and my book the artifice domain is in is buried right now, so I can't compare.  I don't think its legal for me to retype the doman power and spells, but they look similar as far as I remember.  So they might have renamed Artifice to Craft domain.




Gothmog,

I was not expecting a reprint.  I could totally see them renaming the domain, as the Aritifice domain was basically about crafting to begin with.

Thanks again for the info.

Cheers


----------



## Gothmog (Nov 24, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Is the Balance domain about skill Balance or alignment balance?




It looks to be more about balance in terms of alignment, although there are some spells for calming emotions or maintaining the status quo- so kind of a mixture I guess.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 24, 2005)

Couple of questions:

Any Sancitified Spells? Any Vile/Corrupt Spells?

Approximately how many spells are Necromancy spells?

# of 9th level Sorc/Wiz?  # of 9th Cleric spells? # of 9th Druid spells?


----------



## Gothmog (Nov 24, 2005)

wingsandsword said:
			
		

> Wow, the first D&D book in months I'll actually want to get?
> 
> So, Miasma got errataed in the reprint?  Is it now something other than a "I win, you lose" spell? (that was the only official spell I ever outright banned from my games as "you gotta be kidding me")




Yeah, I wouldn't allow the 3e version of Miasma either.  Its level 6 now, and basically functions like drowning instead of the insta-kill it used to be.


----------



## Gothmog (Nov 24, 2005)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Couple of questions:
> 
> Any Sancitified Spells? Any Vile/Corrupt Spells?
> 
> ...




No Sanctified or Vile Spells.

Looks like 58 Necromancy spells in the Wiz list- not sure about Cleric and Druid since they aren't broken up like that, and I haven't read the book in detail  yet.

32 9th level Sorc/Wiz, 11 9th cleric, 12 Druid.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 24, 2005)

Goth, was more concerned about Wiz/Sorc than Cleric or Druid.

But thanks.


----------



## Razz (Nov 24, 2005)

Now I am angry.

So, in order for me to have a complete, revised, fixed, and errata to all the spells listed in that book, I have to purchase it?

I own everyone of those sources mentioned, which means Spell Compendium is useless to me. 

And now I have to buy it anyway just to play with the official fix to the spells within!? Are you kidding me!? That should be for free!

What a sneaky, underhanded trick for WotC to pull...


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 24, 2005)

Razz,

That's how things work man. Some times it's just something you suck up and say "hey either I'll get it or not." 

In your case, probably not.


----------



## MerricB (Nov 24, 2005)

Having all the spells in one book is a big advantage, so I'll be getting it. (Mind you, as I don't get FR books, there should be quite a few new spells there).

Cheers!


----------



## jgbrowning (Nov 24, 2005)

Any OGC?

joe b.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 24, 2005)

Yeah but some of those FR spells aren't exactly as easy to incorperate as others.


----------



## Glyfair (Nov 24, 2005)

Another advantage, from my POV, is having the Wu Jen spells attached to other classes.  One of the biggest gripes with Compete Arcane is how much of it focused on that one class, to the exclusion of others.


----------



## Turjan (Nov 24, 2005)

MerricB said:
			
		

> Gothmog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks as if you liked that decision. You never thought that this hurts the evokers?


----------



## MerricB (Nov 24, 2005)

Turjan said:
			
		

> Looks as if you liked that decision. You never thought that this hurts the evokers?




I think the No SR on Orb of Force is stupid... but I don't mind conjuration getting these particular spells. They're not really that good, and they fit conjuration better than evocation (as least I see it).

What I want are more _evocation_ spells as well.

Cheers!


----------



## ForceUser (Nov 24, 2005)

Razz said:
			
		

> So, in order for me to have a complete, revised, fixed, and errata to all the spells listed in that book, I have to purchase it?
> 
> I own everyone of those sources mentioned, which means Spell Compendium is useless to me.
> 
> And now I have to buy it anyway just to play with the official fix to the spells within!? Are you kidding me!? That should be for free!



Having all the spells in all of those sources in one book will dramatically increase my usage of non-core spells. I just don't enjoy flipping through a dozen sourcebooks looking for different spells. Now I won't have to.


----------



## Pants (Nov 24, 2005)

Razz said:
			
		

> I own everyone of those sources mentioned, which means Spell Compendium is useless to me.



Then don't buy it.


----------



## Turjan (Nov 24, 2005)

MerricB said:
			
		

> I think the No SR on Orb of Force is stupid... but I don't mind conjuration getting these particular spells. They're not really that good, and they fit conjuration better than evocation (as least I see it).



Thanks for clarifying . Do you houserule them, or haven't those spells come up in your game yet?


> What I want are more _evocation_ spells as well.



Yes, it's time that the pendulum moves into the other direction again.


----------



## Morgenstern (Nov 24, 2005)

Razz said:
			
		

> Now I am angry.
> 
> So, in order for me to have a complete, revised, fixed, and errata to all the spells listed in that book, I have to purchase it?
> 
> ...




Did you buy some sort of maintenance contract that I'm not aware of?

Labor went into the revisions, and labor deserves to be paid for.

The errata (ie fixes for broken spells) _is_ listed in various places for free, but updating older stuff isn't something they need to be footing the bill for, no matter how refined your sense of entitlement.


----------



## Morgenstern (Nov 24, 2005)

Turjan said:
			
		

> Looks as if you liked that decision. You never thought that this hurts the evokers?




*chuckle* Because evokers were so in desparate need of more damage output ?


----------



## Turjan (Nov 24, 2005)

Morgenstern said:
			
		

> *chuckle* Because evokers were so in desparate need of more damage output ?



Evokers can basically do one thing. It's not nice when a different school, first, mirrors all evocation spells and, second, does so with even less penalties. This makes the school of evocation obsolete.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 24, 2005)

MerricB said:
			
		

> Having all the spells in one book is a big advantage, so I'll be getting it. (Mind you, as I don't get FR books, there should be quite a few new spells there).
> 
> Cheers!



 Ditto.


----------



## Oryan77 (Nov 24, 2005)

Does the book actually have *every* single spell from every single book you listed for the classes you also listed? Or is it just the most commonly used spells?

Also, does each spell identify which book or source it was originally in?


----------



## MerricB (Nov 24, 2005)

Turjan said:
			
		

> Evokers can basically do one thing. It's not nice when a different school, first, mirrors all evocation spells and, second, does so with even less penalties. This makes the school of evocation obsolete.




Indeed.

The Orb spells don't worry me (with the exception of Orb of Force) simply because I think evocation has the edge on them. (Ranged Touch and Close range even with No SR isn't that worrisome).

Now, Vitriolic Sphere worries me somewhat. Still, an Empowered Fireball is substantially better.

To answer your question, the spells haven't yet come up in my games.

Cheers!


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Nov 24, 2005)

Kamikaze Midget said:
			
		

> So is it just a collection of spells from previous sources? Or is there any fresh hot beef injections in the book?




I have  not heard that phrase in nearly 20 years... what movie was that from??  OMG... I actually heard a woman  use that phrase during... conjugalness... 

Add to this the fact I just finished a liter of Bushnell's Irish Cream and had it come out my nose when I read that phrase... I hurt so bad.  Fortunately, I'm too drunk to care.

But thanks for posting the update on the book.  It's at the top of my Christmas wish list!


----------



## Mark Hope (Nov 24, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I have  not heard that phrase in nearly 20 years... what movie was that from??



_The Breakfast Club_, sporto! 

Back on topic, _Spell Compendium_ sounds like a real treat.  Does anyone know when it comes on general release?


----------



## Pinotage (Nov 24, 2005)

Sounds like a useful product to me. Thanks for the info!

Pinotage


----------



## the Jester (Nov 24, 2005)

Humm... is there any update of _reality maelstrom_ in there?


----------



## GQuail (Nov 24, 2005)

ForceUser said:
			
		

> Having all the spells in all of those sources in one book will dramatically increase my usage of non-core spells. I just don't enjoy flipping through a dozen sourcebooks looking for different spells. Now I won't have to.




I very much agree.  I own several of the books/magazines listed as being in this collection, but having to plough through multiple books when I can't quite remember where X spell is isn't fun.  Sure, I could search online: but at the game table, that's not viable.

This book seems a bigger plus to players than DMs.  If I'm making up an adventure, I don't mind flicking through my collection to seek out characterful spells: but I hate having to hand across a sourcebook I'm using mid-adventure because the Druid has a spell from it, especially if I'm mid combat with a monster from self same spellbook.  "Woah, we're fgoing to be ighting a Swarm-shifting Dracolich?  Heavy!  Somebody toss me Libris Mortis and Draconomicon... hey, how come they're by the DM?  I need them"   

In my game we solved this with notes for the most common non-core spells, but this book means I can have a single book all casters can hand around to supplement their spell collections.  Yes, that's totally worth my money, because it's _convenient_.  Sure, I could continue to print out errata and photocopy books with the work computers, but eventually someone is going to notice... ;-)


----------



## Morgenstern (Nov 24, 2005)

Turjan said:
			
		

> Evokers can basically do one thing.




0-flare, light
1-floating disk
2-continual flame, Darkness, gust of wind,
3-daylight, tiny hut, wind wall
4-fire shield, resilient sphere
5-Interposing hand, sending
6-Contingency, Forceful hand
7-Grasping hand, forcecage
8,9-eh, these levela *are* all about damage 

What one thing were you thinking of and how does this loss detract from the utlilty of the list above?



> It's not nice when a different school, first, mirrors all evocation spells and, second, does so with even less penalties. This makes the school of evocation obsolete.




Pardon if I think don't any school should hold a categorical lock on something as essential to the combat-driven play environment as DAMAGE . Evokers remain the crown princes of AOE and seem to be way out in front on variety of damage for those pesky critters with resistances. If losing this handful is such a blow, then the envoker's role was built on a foundation of sand to begin with.


----------



## Li Shenron (Nov 24, 2005)

GQuail said:
			
		

> I very much agree.  I own several of the books/magazines listed as being in this collection, but having to plough through multiple books when I can't quite remember where X spell is isn't fun.  Sure, I could search online: but at the game table, that's not viable.
> 
> This book seems a bigger plus to players than DMs.  If I'm making up an adventure, I don't mind flicking through my collection to seek out characterful spells: but I hate having to hand across a sourcebook I'm using mid-adventure because the Druid has a spell from it, especially if I'm mid combat with a monster from self same spellbook.




You're right that it will be more useful for a player rather than a DM. There's a balance problem tho: if the player is a Cleric or Druid, allowing this book means more than doubling their spells known. Unless you introduce some house rule which I'm fairly certain that this book doesn't suggest.


----------



## GQuail (Nov 24, 2005)

Li Shenron said:
			
		

> You're right that it will be more useful for a player rather than a DM. There's a balance problem tho: if the player is a Cleric or Druid, allowing this book means more than doubling their spells known. Unless you introduce some house rule which I'm fairly certain that this book doesn't suggest.




<nods> My players were mostly D&D beginners (or at least, hadn't played in ages) when my campaign started a year and a half ago, so they stuck with core rules spells to start with.  But now, the Druid player has really gotten into looking up other books for relevant spells: Frostburn and Magic of Faerun have become his constant companions.  :>

But, yes, it can be a problem from both a balance point of view ("how come the druid has custom spells when we're in the snow environment for free?") and just a time point of view.  (It's not as bad as looking through X sourcebooks and magazines, but an extra huge book with nothing but spells is going to make spell choices take longer.)

I'd be less worried for the secondary casters like Rangers or Paladins: but for Clerics and Druids, perhaps imposing a more "themed" spell selection is the order of the day?  Draconomicon spells are only available to, say, priests of dragon cults, races with draconic ties (like Kobolds) or people with Dragons in some way in their background. (Perhaps elves in your campaign setting have dragon steeds for their aristocracy, or summut.)

I saw someone post here before that they only allow spells from non-core books like the BoVD or LM if the players actually find copies of these aforementioned books.  Less practical for the Spell Compendium, unless your players come across Tenser's Tertiary Tome.  :>


----------



## Thanee (Nov 24, 2005)

Morgenstern said:
			
		

> Evokers remain the crown princes of AOE and seem to be way out in front on variety of damage for those pesky critters with resistances.




_Orb of Force_ damages pretty much *everything* with full effect. Very reliable. Very useful.

But for area effects, Evocation spells still have the edge, at least a little.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Danzauker (Nov 24, 2005)

I see this book as a good "collective Xmas present" for a gaming group.

Everybody shares the price and then you have only one spell reference book to carry around (or even leave in the house of the player hosting the game session).

Besides that, I'm quite pissed off by the lack of spell lists for all the non-core classes. It would take away just some pages. I hope they AT LEAST put a wab enhancement on the site with that!!


----------



## Staffan (Nov 24, 2005)

MerricB said:
			
		

> I think the No SR on Orb of Force is stupid... but I don't mind conjuration getting these particular spells. They're not really that good, and they fit conjuration better than evocation (as least I see it).



You think throwing "orbs" of lightning (that also don't offer SR) fits in conjuration?

The way I see it, conjuration should be inferior to evocation when it comes to direct damage-dealing. Conjuration should inflict its damage either by summoning a monster which hits things for you, or by creating some sort of physical substance that inflicts damage by its nature (e.g. _melf's acid arrow_). The only _orb_ I see as really appropriate for conjuration is _orb of acid_, and I'm thinking it would be more appropriate as doing, say, 3d6 damage for one round per four levels, or something like that.

Now, I also think that evokers could use some boost when it comes to dealing damage, especially at higher levels. _Fireball_ might be a fine spell for 3rd level, but _polar ray_ still doing 1d6/level as an 8th level spell is just pathetic.


----------



## el-remmen (Nov 24, 2005)

Personally, I find this most useful for me as DM.

In my house rules I have specific spell lists for each god (or in some cases set of gods) which are the only ones clerics of that god may choose from - so I can just use spells from this book to round out those lists and maybe drop a few dubious choices I made for lack of options.

For spell list examples, you can look here: http://aquerra.wikispaces.com/Spell+Lists

And since wizards (and their sorcerer equivalents in my game) can only gain what spells they can find or that they can research (based on what spells they already know and it takes time) there is not an open market on a sudden influ of non-core spells - I can introduce them as slowly or as quickly as I'd like.

If your curious about how it works for wizardsm, check here: http://aquerra.wikispaces.com/Wizard+Characters#learningspells


----------



## Thorindale (Nov 24, 2005)

> Does anyone know when it comes on general release?




I heard/read somewhere it gonna be out on Dec 2.


----------



## Monsoon28 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks for posting info on the book, definitely on my wish list!

Having all those wonderful spells in one location will be awesome, and since I don't have all the books/magazines mentioned or ever will (since there is 0% chance of me buying the Miniatures Handbook or Savage Species) there will be enough 'new' spells for me to enjoy!


----------



## Mark CMG (Nov 24, 2005)

jgbrowning said:
			
		

> Any OGC?
> 
> joe b.





ditto


----------



## Gothmog (Nov 24, 2005)

jgbrowning said:
			
		

> Any OGC?
> 
> joe b.




Nope, nothing labeled as OGC or an OGC page I can find.


----------



## Glyfair (Nov 24, 2005)

Danzauker said:
			
		

> Besides that, I'm quite pissed off by the lack of spell lists for all the non-core classes. It would take away just some pages. I hope they AT LEAST put a wab enhancement on the site with that!!




While it would be nice, I think taking this approach could soon end in more than just "some pages."  Sure, you have the classes from the "Complete" books, but what about other sources?  Do you include the core classes from the Miniatures Handbook (that weren't included in the Complete books)?  Do you include all the prestige classes with their own spell lists?  Do you include the infusions from Eberron's artificer?  Do you include evocations for the Warlock?



			
				Li Shenron said:
			
		

> You're right that it will be more useful for a player rather than a DM. There's a balance problem tho: if the player is a Cleric or Druid, allowing this book means more than doubling their spells known. Unless you introduce some house rule which I'm fairly certain that this book doesn't suggest.




I wouldn't be suprised if it does suggest a house rule, even if it's just a throwaway.  If there is any section on "using these in your game" then a couple of lines suggesting that the spell might only be available when found within the campaign world as "lost knowledge" or "new knowledge" is likely there.


----------



## Turjan (Nov 24, 2005)

Sorry for this tangent. It's my last try to explain the point, and If you don't see it, let's just acknowledge that we have a different understanding of what "school of magic" means and leave it at that .


			
				Morgenstern said:
			
		

> _[snip list of spells]_
> What one thing were you thinking of and how does this loss detract from the utlilty of the list above?



Handling attack energy effects. Each school has one thing that makes it distinctive, like conjuration has the summoning of outsiders. If you leave a school with nothing that defines it, you can as well abolish it.


> Pardon if I think don't any school should hold a categorical lock on something as essential to the combat-driven play environment as DAMAGE .



This is completely beside the point and nothing I was talking about. Of course we can give each and every school, like divination or enchantment, their very own version of throwing force missiles at their opponent, but what is the point?


----------



## Gothmog (Nov 24, 2005)

Oryan77 said:
			
		

> Does the book actually have *every* single spell from every single book you listed for the classes you also listed? Or is it just the most commonly used spells?
> 
> Also, does each spell identify which book or source it was originally in?




It looks like it has every spell from the books cited in it.  Some spells have been renamed (mainly ones from the FR stuff) such as Aganazzar's scorcher -> Scorcher and Hand of Torm -> Hand of the Faithful to make the book more general purpose.  There is a master list of name changes on p 5-6.  For the most part the changes are good and seem to better describe the spell in question.

Also, I noticed when I was looking at it more closely two other things last night:

#1  On p 3-4 it gives some hints and tips for expanding spell lists for classes in CA and CD.  Granted its not much, but it does say what sort of themed spells are appropriate for each class.

#2  Each spell also has a descriptive passage much like what monsters do in the MM.  While this is useful for some spells, its not too hard to figure out what a spell looks like, sounds like, etc- so I question the utility of this to many DMs, but for new DMs it could be useful.


----------



## Gothmog (Nov 24, 2005)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Humm... is there any update of _reality maelstrom_ in there?




Yep, there is an updated version of Reality Maelstrom.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 24, 2005)

Well, I have to say, this sounds promising. Might be in my collection of books. If they included all Paladin's blessings from previous sources, Wotc approved of course.


----------



## Silveras (Nov 24, 2005)

Gothmog said:
			
		

> #2  Each spell also has a descriptive passage much like what monsters do in the MM.  While this is useful for some spells, its not too hard to figure out what a spell looks like, sounds like, etc- so I question the utility of this to many DMs, but for new DMs it could be useful.




If I recall correctly, this book is the first to use that, and it is the new standard format for all future spell listings.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 24, 2005)

Well I know i'm getting this but I thought I'd thank Goth for his hard work.

So can I assume that Clutch of Orcus is in this book as well since it made the cut for Liber Mortis?

What is the updated name for those enchantment spells made by that one Red Wizard?


----------



## Gothmog (Nov 24, 2005)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Well I know i'm getting this but I thought I'd thank Goth for his hard work.
> 
> So can I assume that Clutch of Orcus is in this book as well since it made the cut for Liber Mortis?
> 
> What is the updated name for those enchantment spells made by that one Red Wizard?




Its no problem Nightfall.  EN World is a great community, and in the past when one of us gets a scoop on a book or something new, we pass the info around and answer questions.  Besides, this is FAR easier than writing grant proposals, so its not hard work at all.   

And to answer your questions, Clutch of Orcus is in there, and I'm not exactly sure which Red Wizard you're talking about.  Do you remember his name?  If its Nybor, they changed these spells names:

Nybor's gentle reminder --> Rebuke
Nybor's mild admonishment --> Greater Rebuke
Nybor's stern reproof --> Final Rebuke


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 24, 2005)

Yes Nybor is who I was thinking of.

*is a happy man now* Clutch of Orcus is in Spell compendium!  Now my fiend loving necromancer of Orcus can get his game on!


----------



## Omand (Nov 24, 2005)

Gothmog,

Thanks again for all fo the work.

I was looking at the list of domains given again, and can you confirm that the Repose domains (aka the Non-Evil Death domain) did not make the cut?  Or, is it possibly renamed (to what I wonder).

That would be a disappointment to me, as I have a non-evil death god in my campaign that has Repose as a domain.  Looks like three spellbooks at least will remain on the table (PHB, Sandstorm, and Spell Compendium).

Cheers


----------



## Omand (Nov 24, 2005)

Gothmog,

Another question for you.  On the domain lists, do they also list the Deities associated with the domains?

Cheers


----------



## Omand (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello,

Yet another question.

Does the Craft domain in the spell compendium match the one given at this link?

http://imarvintpa.selfhost.com/dndlive/DomainIndex.asp?Domain=Craft

Thanks,

Cheers


----------



## Gothmog (Nov 24, 2005)

Omand said:
			
		

> Gothmog,
> 
> Thanks again for all fo the work.
> 
> ...




You're welcome.  I don't see any sign of the Repose domain though, which is too bad because it was one of my favorites too.  I have a non-evil god of death and the underworld, so I guess we'll just have to use the other books that have it.


----------



## Glyfair (Nov 24, 2005)

Gothmog said:
			
		

> Nybor's gentle reminder --> Rebuke
> Nybor's mild admonishment --> Greater Rebuke
> Nybor's stern reproof --> Final Rebuke




Yeah, this I find mildly annoying.  The god specific spells I can see changing the name.  However, named spells are a tradition in the game, even when the wizards are known (Tenser's Floating Disk, Leomund's Shelter, Mordenkainen's Disjunction).  This just makes them harder to find.

Now if they were protecting IP while releasing them as open content, that would be one thing.  But they aren't.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 24, 2005)

Agreed Gly, but I guess it's their pregative(sp). 

No Repose domain?! WTF?!


----------



## Gothmog (Nov 24, 2005)

Omand said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Yet another question.
> 
> ...




Yep, thats the Craft domain in the Spell Compendium.  And the domain lists do not associate deities that have that domain.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 24, 2005)

Which again kind of makes sense...but not really. They could just use the PHB ones.

*still miffed by the fact there's no Repose domain listed in this book*


----------



## Haffrung Helleyes (Nov 24, 2005)

*Spell Compendium*

I picked this up at Gencon Socal this weekend.

It's an incredibly useful book.  As others have stated, having all the spells in one place is a big deal.

There are a lot of spells I've never seen before.  Some change the game in significant ways.

For example, both the druid and the cleric now have a spell that lets you raise someone from the dead with no level loss if it's cast within a round of death (well, the druid one reincarnates).

There are a lot of new ray spells.  Playing a ray specialist seems a lot more viable with this book.

Anyspell/Greater Anyspell are core now, presented as part of the Spell domain.

There are a lot of new ranger spells, including one that lets rangers shapechange into a wolf for 10 minutes/level as  a 1st level spell.

Wizards get a spell, Ball Lightning, that really rocks.  It's like Flaming Sphere, but it's 5th level, and instead of the sphere doing a fixed 2d6 fire damage, it does 1d6/caster level (max 15d6) electrical damage (reflex negates).  Since it lasts 1rnd/level and can be directed as a move action, I see this becoming a staple spell for wizards and sorcerers.

There's a whole Bite of (Wererat , Wereboar, Wearbear, Weartiger) series of spells that druids and sorcerer/wizards get, which last 1round/level and provide significant stat bonuses, natural armor bonuses, the blindfight feat, and claw/bite attack routines.  Bite of the Wearbear, for example, is a 6th level druid spell that gives +16 to STR, +2 to Dex, +8 to Con, and a +7 enhancement bonus to natural armor.  A wildshaped druid who then casted this spell would be a terror indeed.

Wizards get a series of spells based on the Planar Ally series, but which summon dragons instead;  they have an XP cost, and the dragon must be payed in gold, but it will then fight for the party.  These spells seem very powerful.

Sorcerer/Wizards get Greater Enlarge Person (Enlarge Person, but 1hr/level) as a 5th level spell.

Clerics get Faith Healing (like cure light wounds, but always get an 8 on the die, can only target worshippers of same god) as a 1st level spell.

Sor/Wizards get Floating Disk, Greater -- like Tenser's floating disk, but you can sit on it and command it to carry you about.  It's a 4th level spell -- 1hr/level duration.  Very cool ;-).

Sor/Wizards get GemJump, a spell which lets you teleport back to a specially prepared Gem.  Since you cast this spell once and it works until triggered, it means a Wizard who has prepared this can have the ability to teleport home without having to memorize a spell to do so.

-Ken


----------



## Omand (Nov 24, 2005)

Nightfall,

I am with you on that one.  In fact, I am miffed twice.

I really would liked to have seen both the Artifice domain and the Repose domain in the book.  Both are quite useful in my opinion in fleshing out a pantheon when it comes to campaign flavour, and they really help to differentiate deities from each other.

The Craft domain as it seems to be printed in the Compendium is OK, but I liked the Hardening type spells that appeared in the original Artifice domain in D&DG 3.0.

Why no Repose?  Anyone form WotC reading this?

Cheers


----------



## the Jester (Nov 24, 2005)

Gothmog said:
			
		

> Yep, there is an updated version of Reality Maelstrom.





HURRAY!!!


----------



## ForceUser (Nov 24, 2005)

Haffrung Helleyes said:
			
		

> Bite of the Wearbear, for example, is a 6th level druid spell that gives +16 to STR, +2 to Dex, +8 to Con, and a +7 enhancement bonus to natural armor.  A wildshaped druid who then casted this spell would be a terror indeed.



Yeah, um, no. I mean, I'll have to read the spell, but I can't imagine allowing a druid to wildshape into, say, a dire bear with this spell going. That seems absurdly powerful for a 6th-level spell.



			
				Haffrung Helleyes said:
			
		

> Wizards get a series of spells based on the Planar Ally series, but which summon dragons instead;  they have an XP cost, and the dragon must be payed in gold, but it will then fight for the party.  These spells seem very powerful.



On the other hand, if a group wants to spend lots of money to have a dragon fight for them in a single fight, I might allow it.



			
				Haffrung Helleyes said:
			
		

> Sorcerer/Wizards get Greater Enlarge Person (Enlarge Person, but 1hr/level) as a 5th level spell.



Hrm. This sounds ripe for abuse.



			
				Haffrung Helleyes said:
			
		

> Clerics get Faith Healing (like cure light wounds, but always get an 8 on the die, can only target worshippers of same god) as a 1st level spell.



Now this is a spell with real merit in a campaign setting where there is a single dominant religion.

Looking forward to picking up this book.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 24, 2005)

Sidenote; *Haunts Nightfall...my Lord, why have u forsaken Me?*


----------



## Dark Psion (Nov 24, 2005)

ForceUser said:
			
		

> Yeah, um, no. I mean, I'll have to read the spell, but I can't imagine allowing a druid to wildshape into, say, a dire bear with this spell going. That seems absurdly powerful for a 6th-level spell.




Here you go: http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/arch/sb


Did any of the Vile Darkness/ Exalted Deeds spells make it into this book?

Any signs of spells from 2nd edition that had not been translated to 3rd?

Any fluff on introducing new spells, crafting with them or things like the Living Spells of Eberron?


----------



## Gothmog (Nov 24, 2005)

Dark Psion said:
			
		

> Here you go: http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/arch/sb
> 
> 
> Did any of the Vile Darkness/ Exalted Deeds spells make it into this book?
> ...




Nope, no Vile/Exalted spells I can find.

No old 2nd Ed spells, although the Necromancer Games book Eldrich Sorcery does have them.

And no Eberron stuff was included in the book, although there is a spell called Body of War (Wiz 7) that turns the wizard into a warforged titan.  So there maybe some other miscellaneous Eberron stuff scattered in there, but its not marked as such.

No guidelines for making new spells either, or any more on living spells.  Its basically just a huge listing of new spells.


----------



## I'm A Banana (Nov 24, 2005)

> Its basically just a huge listing of new spells.




Useful, because they were scattered over a LOT of books.

But, once again, lacking imagination. 

Attention WotC: Hire someone with an imagination, ASAP! You just made something with less new and innovative material than the Arms and Equipment Guide 3e! Wake up!


----------



## the Jester (Nov 24, 2005)

Damn, I just blew a hundred bucks on stuff from the ENWorld GAme Store yesterday- that means this is one must-have that must-wait.  :\ 

Ah, well, at least I'm gettin' a few _other_ must-haves in the meantime...


----------



## ForceUser (Nov 24, 2005)

Dark Psion said:
			
		

> Here you go: http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/arch/sb



Ah. Bite of the Werebear is an 8th-level spell. And it requires the hair of a werebear as its material component--no small thing to obtain.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 24, 2005)

Omend,

Glad to see I'm not the only one. I know, for me, having a non-evil death god, that deserves something OTHER than Death domain.


----------



## Moon-Lancer (Nov 24, 2005)

is 

Cathedral of Leaves: Spells of the Woodlands 

in this in the book as well? 

You dident list it, but it seems to me that if i was to take spells from the far corners of the world i would take ones from this first. 

also any matrial component that doesent have a price is in your spell component pouch. So players would not have a hard time to get were hair.


----------



## Haffrung Helleyes (Nov 24, 2005)

*bite of the werewolf*

Well, bite of the werewolf may have been an 8th level spell before, but it's a 6th level spell in the Spell Compendium.

Ken


----------



## Staffan (Nov 24, 2005)

ForceUser said:
			
		

> Ah. Bite of the *Werebear *is an 8th-level spell. And it requires the hair of a werebear as its material component--no small thing to obtain.





			
				Haffrung Helleyes said:
			
		

> Well, bite of the *werewolf *may have been an 8th level spell before, but it's a 6th level spell in the Spell Compendium.



You two don't seem to be talking about the same spell.


----------



## Lord Rasputin (Nov 25, 2005)

In this compendium, is there a 0-level enchantment spell (for wizards) other than daze (which doesn't scale with level at all)?


----------



## Glyfair (Nov 25, 2005)

I don't think anyone else has commented that they'll be updating a significant number of spells to 3.5.  Just from sourcebooks we have _Magic of Faerun_, _Manual of the Planes_ & _Savage Species_. _Magic of Faerun_ is a big bonus for me, since it's one of my favorite 3.0 books, and I'm not a Forgotten Realms player (don't think I've every played in it, and never ran it, although I own most of the early books).


----------



## BroccoliRage (Nov 25, 2005)

I like to use spells from video games and movies and books and assign damge and statistics for them. i have my own notebook ive filled with them. maybe you could try to do the same, it definitely helps you put your own spin on your campaign and make it seem less ho-hum. not that your campaign is ho hum, ive never played it, but its a fun thing to do on rainy days off.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 25, 2005)

Gly,

I liked SOME of what was offered by Magic of Faerun. I'm just skeptical about how much actually got revised.


----------



## Li Shenron (Nov 25, 2005)

Haffrung Helleyes said:
			
		

> Anyspell/Greater Anyspell are core now...




How can they be more core than before? Maybe you mean that they are now generic and not Faerun-specific?


----------



## Haffrung Helleyes (Nov 25, 2005)

*Anyspell/Bite of the Werebear*

Yeah, I meant that Anyspell was no longer FR specific, sorry.

And I misspoke earlier... Bite of the WereBear is indeed a 6th level spell in the spell compendium, rather than an 8th level spell.  There's a 5th level Bite of the Weretiger, a 4th level Bite of the Wereboar, a 3rd Level Bite of the Werewolf, and a 2nd level Bite of the Wererat.

These are the levels on the druid list...these spells are also on the sor/wiz list, 1 level higher.

Ken


----------



## Haffrung Helleyes (Nov 25, 2005)

*more spells*

Clerics get Blindsight (30 ft radius) for 1 minute/level as a 3rd level spell, and Greater Blindsight (60' radius) as a 4th level spell.

Clerics and sorcerer/wizards  get spells to call a Kolyarut (7th level), Marut (9th level), and Zelekhut (5th level).  The creatures serve for 1 hour and there is a minor XP cost.

Clerics get a spell, Close Wounds , that is also game-changing -- it's 2nd level, can be cast as an immediate action, heals 1d4+1/lvl damage at close range, and can keep alive someone who has gone past -10hp if it's casting prevents enough damage to make the character -9 or better.

sor/wizards get Cloud of Bewilderment, a 2nd level spell that nauseates everyone in a 10' cube for d4+1 rounds (fort. negates).

Ken


----------



## boolean (Nov 25, 2005)

Haffrung Helleyes said:
			
		

> Clerics get a spell, Close Wounds , that is also game-changing -- it's 2nd level, can be cast as an immediate action, heals 1d4+1/lvl damage at close range, and can keep alive someone who has gone past -10hp if it's casting prevents enough damage to make the character -9 or better.




Interesting. The previous version, from the Miniatures Handbook, was 3rd level, and healed a flat 2d4. No scaling with level.

Is there a cap for the +level? (I'm guessing +10, like Cure Moderate)


----------



## Razz (Nov 25, 2005)

Pants said:
			
		

> Then don't buy it.




Ah, but I HAVE TO! WHich is total bull. And not because of the spells. All the errata for them is in it. That stuff should be done for free. I bought the original and I expect it to be done correctly. That's what I paid for. Not for 50 more products to come out correcting the same spells I purchased over and over and over again!


----------



## Razz (Nov 25, 2005)

Morgenstern said:
			
		

> Did you buy some sort of maintenance contract that I'm not aware of?
> 
> Labor went into the revisions, and labor deserves to be paid for.
> 
> The errata (ie fixes for broken spells) _is_ listed in various places for free, but updating older stuff isn't something they need to be footing the bill for, no matter how refined your sense of entitlement.




Well it's complete bull. I shouldn't have to pay for something twice or more when it should've been written correctly the first time, and then posted as errata for free on the website. Crap like that just leads me to the dishonest means of just sitting down at the bookstore and handwriting quick notes on what spells in the Compendium supercede others and then go home with a smile on my face since I saved myself from a complete rip off.


----------



## GQuail (Nov 25, 2005)

Razz said:
			
		

> Well it's complete bull. I shouldn't have to pay for something twice or more when it should've been written correctly the first time, and then posted as errata for free on the website. Crap like that just leads me to the dishonest means of just sitting down at the bookstore and handwriting quick notes on what spells in the Compendium supercede others and then go home with a smile on my face since I saved myself from a complete rip off.




I do wonder how can you say this with a straight face, when the very post you quote says...



			
				Morgenstern said:
			
		

> The errata (ie fixes for broken spells) is listed in various places for free, but updating older stuff isn't something they need to be footing the bill for, no matter how refined your sense of entitlement..




Are they changing any spells in the spell compendium beyond the previously issued errata?  I don't tend to mind picking up a book with an "updated" version of a spell, especially if it's a 3.5 book with a 3.0 spell changed, but it might be different if it's a book that was only out last year.


----------



## Dragonblade (Nov 25, 2005)

Razz said:
			
		

> Well it's complete bull. I shouldn't have to pay for something twice or more when it should've been written correctly the first time, and then posted as errata for free on the website. Crap like that just leads me to the dishonest means of just sitting down at the bookstore and handwriting quick notes on what spells in the Compendium supercede others and then go home with a smile on my face since I saved myself from a complete rip off.




The errata for the spells in previous books is available for free on the WotC website.

The value of the Spell Compendium book comes in having all of the spells from these various products collected in one source. I no longer have to lug 10 different books to each gaming session. The book also adds value by having all the spells updated to 3.5, and by having the errata included. For someone who doesn't have all those WotC books, the book adds even more value by adding a ton of new spells to your game.

To me, that is well worth the money this book costs, and I think a majority of the posters in this thread agree with me.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 25, 2005)

Well not sure I'm rushing out to buy it, but I do think if I wanted a WotC spell resource, I'd pick this up probably after Tome of Pact, Shadow and Truename magic.


----------



## Greg K (Nov 25, 2005)

Does it include the Swarm Form spell from Dragon Magazine?


----------



## Haffrung Helleyes (Nov 25, 2005)

*swarm form*

No, Swarm Form is not in the book.

Ken


----------



## BOZ (Nov 25, 2005)

so is it already available in stores?  i thought it was a december release!


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 25, 2005)

I think Goth got an early release copy.


----------



## BOZ (Nov 25, 2005)

i don't think he's the only one though!


----------



## Alzrius (Nov 25, 2005)

Isn't this only vol. 1 of a series? If so, hopefully the next book(s) will get the spells that were missed, and the domains that were missed, along with spell lists for the non-core spellcasting classes.


----------



## Gothmog (Nov 25, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> so is it already available in stores?  i thought it was a december release!




It is a December release, but some copies were distributed at Gen Con SoCal.  My buddy who owns the FLGS here brought it back and gave it to me.


----------



## the Jester (Nov 25, 2005)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> Isn't this only vol. 1 of a series?




Eh?  I hadn't heard this- are you thinking of the 2e version?


----------



## Wycen (Nov 25, 2005)

BroccoliRage said:
			
		

> I like to use spells from video games and movies and books and assign damge and statistics for them. i have my own notebook ive filled with them. maybe you could try to do the same, it definitely helps you put your own spin on your campaign and make it seem less ho-hum. not that your campaign is ho hum, ive never played it, but its a fun thing to do on rainy days off.




I have actually considered the spells from Final Fantasy and how to add them to the game.  I designed a Shiva-like summoning spell for publication a few years ago, but the d20 company never got off the ground, so its sitting on my hard drive.  The problem with the FF summons is that they take SO long.  But they look so damn cool.


----------



## MerricB (Nov 25, 2005)

Razz said:
			
		

> I shouldn't have to pay for something twice or more when it should've been written correctly the first time, and then posted as errata for free on the website.




What, like 3e to 3.5e?  

Actually, I agree in this case - though with milder language. I don't think that they did a bad job the first time (as us using it reveals many, many more issues than any normal playtest will), but as this is still within the same edition, the changes *should* be made available for free.

Why? Because otherwise it causes real problems with which is the "official" version in tournaments and the like. Wizards do a very good job of making sure that the core books are all you need, but two variant spells in the same edition? Not good.

I'll have a caveat there: I wouldn't mind if the errata was only to those spells reprinted from the 3.5e books. 

Cheers!


----------



## tristan_tewksbury (Nov 25, 2005)

GQuail said:
			
		

> I very much agree.  I own several of the books/magazines listed as being in this collection, but having to plough through multiple books when I can't quite remember where X spell is isn't fun.  Sure, I could search online: but at the game table, that's not viable.




There are a couple of options around this. The first is Steve's Spell list (maintained by several folks and in a few different versions, but out of date these days) or SpellGen at http://d20spellbook.home.comcast.net/. Either of them will allow you to generate a list of your characters spells (although Steves may take some hairy data entry) and include book/page references.

I admit to a certain level of bias, as I was a beta tester for SG.   

Granted, you still end up carrying a lot of books around, but you can find what you need. Check it out.


----------



## Antara (Nov 25, 2005)

Are there any completely new spells?
Are there any level 9 divination spells?


----------



## Pants (Nov 26, 2005)

Razz said:
			
		

> Ah, but I HAVE TO!



Ah, no you don't.
Even if some spells are causing problems, you still don't have to buy anything.


----------



## Jeremy E Grenemyer (Nov 26, 2005)

Razz said:
			
		

> Crap like that just leads me to the dishonest means of just sitting down at the bookstore and handwriting quick notes on what spells in the Compendium supercede others and then go home with a smile on my face since I saved myself from a complete rip off.



  This has got to be one of the stupidest things I've read in a long time.

Nothing like ripping off bookstore owners just because you aren't satisfied the world works the way you want it to.   

J. Grenemyer


----------



## qstor (Nov 26, 2005)

Gothmog, are there any 2e spells updated to 3.x for the first time? I was hoping that some of the 2e spells would be added.

As for the comments on Orb of Force, its ranged touch and the damage caps at 10d6. I think its ok having no SR. Its one of my LG wizard cohort's favorite spell 

thanks!

Mike


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Nov 26, 2005)

This sounds like a book I might buy.
  I haven't bought anything regarding D&D in 5 years, but I might buy this.

  I think it is a very good thing, to have a supplement containing all (or, at least, many of) the spells.  It empowers the players, it makes the DM's life a lot less difficult, and it allows DMs and players to find more common ground.

  Now I have a complicated question:  how do the spells in this book compare to the 2nd edition spells of the wizard, cleric, and druid?  (interpret this question in every possible way.)


----------



## KenM (Nov 26, 2005)

How much is it (US Dollars please) And Page count?


----------



## Moon-Lancer (Nov 26, 2005)

Cathedral of Leaves: Spells of the Woodlands in this book?

Specifily acorn of far travel and splinter bolt.


----------



## mirivor (Nov 26, 2005)

could you tell me if the spells are arranged by class access, divine or arcane, school, alphabetized? This is a big thing to me. I do not like the system that the PHB uses. I am not sure what system I am looking for, but it is not the current one.


----------



## danbuter (Nov 26, 2005)

I'm assuming the PHB spells are not in the book, correct?


----------



## Haffrung Helleyes (Nov 26, 2005)

*Spell Compendium*

The PHB spells are not in the book.

The spells are arranged in the same fashion that they are arranged in the PHB.

There are 2 9th level Divination Sorcerer/Wizards Spells:  Eye of Power and Hindsight.  Eye of Power is like Arcane Eye, but you can cast spells of third level or lower through it, and the eye is visible and corporeal -- a fine object with AC 18 and 77hp.

Hindsight is Sor/Wiz9 (and Bard6).  It lets you see what happened in the past in a 60' emanation from you, with a level of detail that depends on whether your timeframe is days, weeks, years, or centuries.  I'm not sure why they made this a 9th level spell, to be honest.  It even has a 1000gp material component.

Ken


----------



## Haffrung Helleyes (Nov 26, 2005)

*Spell Compendium*

It's 285 pages, and $39.95.

Ken


----------



## Haffrung Helleyes (Nov 26, 2005)

*Spell Compendium*

Here's a powerful spell from the Spell Compendium:

Owl's Insight
Druid 5
Target: creature touched
Duration: 1 hour

The subject gains an insight bonus to Wisdom equal to 1/2 your caster level.

Ken


----------



## Gothmog (Nov 26, 2005)

qstor said:
			
		

> Gothmog, are there any 2e spells updated to 3.x for the first time? I was hoping that some of the 2e spells would be added.
> 
> As for the comments on Orb of Force, its ranged touch and the damage caps at 10d6. I think its ok having no SR. Its one of my LG wizard cohort's favorite spell
> 
> ...




Nope, I don't see any 2e spells updated to 3.5.  However, Necromancer Games Eldritch Sorcery supplement is exactly what you're looking for if you're wanting 2e spells updated to 3.5.  Its a great product as well.


----------



## Sammael (Nov 26, 2005)

Haffrung Helleyes said:
			
		

> Here's a powerful spell from the Spell Compendium:
> 
> Owl's Insight
> Druid 5
> ...



I.e. a free +5 to spell DC for druid spells (on top of _owl's Wisdom_, even). It was originally in MoF, and I was hoping they'd get rid of it. It's way too much.


----------



## Kobold Avenger (Nov 26, 2005)

Did they bring back that bouncing fireball spell from Magic of Faerun, and fixed it so that it doesn't cause damage again if it moves over someones square again?

What about those spells that were variations on Evard's Black Tentacles?

Are there more Sonic Damage spells?  And how many of them are bard spells?


And yeah Hindsight sucks as a 9th level wiz/sor spell, as there's a 2nd level psionic power (Sensitivity to Psychic Impressions) which does almost the same thing.


----------



## GQuail (Nov 26, 2005)

tristan_tewksbury said:
			
		

> There are a couple of options around this. The first is Steve's Spell list (maintained by several folks and in a few different versions, but out of date these days) or SpellGen at http://d20spellbook.home.comcast.net/. Either of them will allow you to generate a list of your characters spells (although Steves may take some hairy data entry) and include book/page references.
> 
> I admit to a certain level of bias, as I was a beta tester for SG.
> 
> Granted, you still end up carrying a lot of books around, but you can find what you need. Check it out.




Well, I had tried this program before, and instead of getting a usefull collection of spells, got into a curious infintie loop of downloading .NET framework updates and patches  which didn't seem to ever get me anywhere closer to it running.  :-(  

I did search online and find some otehr things that do a similar job (my Druid currently has a spreadsheet made up which calculates out distances, saves etc for his spells) but even then, for efficiency, I'd rather my players on ly had to deal with as few books as possible: in this case, two books for my spellcasting PCs.  There is no way I would pu tup with players hunting through Dragons, sourcebooks and a stack of Wizards print-outs while we play, slowing the game to a crawl: that's the purview of the DM only.


----------



## tristan_tewksbury (Nov 26, 2005)

GQuail said:
			
		

> Well, I had tried this program before, and instead of getting a usefull collection of spells, got into a curious infintie loop of downloading .NET framework updates and patches  which didn't seem to ever get me anywhere closer to it running.  :-(




That's too bad. I don't know what to tell you about that as I have never seen anything like that happen.



			
				GQuail said:
			
		

> I did search online and find some otehr things that do a similar job (my Druid currently has a spreadsheet made up which calculates out distances, saves etc for his spells) but even then, for efficiency, I'd rather my players on ly had to deal with as few books as possible: in this case, two books for my spellcasting PCs.  There is no way I would put up with players hunting through Dragons, sourcebooks and a stack of Wizards print-outs while we play, slowing the game to a crawl: that's the purview of the DM only.




Well, the new compendium would certainly cut down on the number you needed to have   

As for not wanting your players to hunt through all kinds of books, I agree. One of the nice bits about SG is you can specify *which* references to use when generating the list. The program was made by someone in my gaming group, and we only use less than half the references available ourselves. The "shorthand" description often serves as sufficient reminder, but if more detail is needed the page reference is available.

To each their own. If it doesn't work for you then you wouldn't use it. I am certainly not implying you are not following the "one true way" or anything   Just trying to help.

Good Gaming!


----------



## Silveras (Nov 26, 2005)

Sammael said:
			
		

> I.e. a free +5 to spell DC for druid spells (on top of _owl's Wisdom_, even). It was originally in MoF, and I was hoping they'd get rid of it. It's way too much.




Actually, a 10th level caster means a +5 bonus to Wisdom and a +2 bonus to spell DCs (1/2 of 1/2, rounded down). 

To get a +5, it will take a 20th level caster.


----------



## Haffrung Helleyes (Nov 26, 2005)

*Another spell*

Druids get a spell, Splinterbolt, that's just like Scorching ray, but that shoots wood bolts instead -- they do 4d6 as a ranged touch attack, crit on 18-20, and are affected by damage reduction (they are magical and piercing for this purpose).  It's 2nd level, has no save, and scales just like scorching ray.

Ken


----------



## MerricB (Nov 26, 2005)

Well, it might make people want to play spellcasters again. 

That druid spell - I think it's misleveled, but I think it's a nice idea for a spell. 

Cheers!


----------



## Moon-Lancer (Nov 27, 2005)

Sweet!!! so they did put that spell in the book. Rock on!!! Spells of the Woodlands (Cathedral of Leaves)


http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/arch/fw

A link to the Far Corners of the World Archive. Looks like most of the rocken spells made it into spell compendulim. 

http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/fw/20040710a
link to splinter bolt. 

Keep in mind you have to make a ranged attack. Not a touch attack. But also its cit is 18-20 x3 soo.... its a awsomely sucky spell. You need good dex to make it work.

its also suseptible to damage reduction per a bolt so... it has its drawbacks.


this is how it reads in far corners of the world

Splinterbolt
Evocation
Level: Druid 2, Sorcerer/Wizard 2
Components: V, S, M
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
Effect: One or more streams of splinters
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: None
Spell Resistance: Yes

You cause a long, thin, sharp beam of splinters to lance out of your outstretched hand to strike a target in range. You must make a ranged attack (not a ranged touch attack) to hit the target; if you hit, the splinterbolt deals 4d6 points of piercing damage. The splinterbolt threatens a critical hit on an 18-20 and deals x3 damage on a successful critical hit.

You can fire one additional splinterbolt for every four levels beyond 3rd (to a maximum of three splinterbolts at 11th level). You can fire these splinterbolts at the same or different targets, but all splinterbolts must be aimed at targets within 30 feet of each other and fired simultaneously.

If you cast this spell in forested terrain, the splinterbolts are treated as cold iron magic weapons, and they deal an additional +4 points of damage on a hit.

Material Component: A splinter of wood.


----------



## Haffrung Helleyes (Nov 27, 2005)

*Splinterbolt*

You are correct, it is a ranged attack in the Spell Compendium as well.  Sorry for missing that!

Ken


----------



## Sammael (Nov 27, 2005)

Silveras said:
			
		

> Actually, a 10th level caster means a +5 bonus to Wisdom and a +2 bonus to spell DCs (1/2 of 1/2, rounded down).
> 
> To get a +5, it will take a 20th level caster.



I merely pointed out the maximum attainable bonus, which is way too much.


----------



## Moon-Lancer (Nov 27, 2005)

no problem Haffrung Helleyes. Its an eye popping spell but in actual play its not much diffrent then socrching ray in terms of average damage output.


----------



## Silveras (Nov 27, 2005)

Sammael said:
			
		

> I merely pointed out the maximum attainable bonus, which is way too much.




The original was an enhancement bonus, which would not stack with most othe sources of bonuses (it would overlap instead). In FR, where the level of magic is a bit higher than "standard", and where "standard" assumes most characters have 1 or 2 +6 stat-boosting items by 20th level, I don't think it is that out of line. It is definitely a spell I would have serious reservations about in a non-FR campaign, though.


----------



## Eridanis (Nov 27, 2005)

MerricB said:
			
		

> ... [W]hich is the "official" version in tournaments and the like[?] Wizards do a very good job of making sure that the core books are all you need, but two variant spells in the same edition? Not good.




This is what bugs me about WotC releases. Every time I've bought a book and find a spell reprinted for the third, fourth, or fifth time, I get a little grumpy - and I'm grumpier when the same spell has slight variations from book to book. Sometimes, a spell will be reprinted twice in a three-month period, with slight but functional differences, but you just can't know which is the "authoritative" one.

I know, I know, you can rule which one you want to use in your game. However, it would be nice if one hand at WotC knew what the other was doing. And with the number of freelancers working on books these days, it would take a Herculean effort to keep everyone on the same page.

As for me, I jsut make notes in my master spell text document (1100 pages and always growing!) as to what I think should be the right version in cases like this. Hopefully, this book will solve more problems than create.

And for the person who asked if this was a Volume 1: the original art and product description seemed to state that it was a volume 1, but there's nothing mentioning it now. I guess sales will be the determining factor.


----------



## ForceUser (Nov 27, 2005)

Haffrung Helleyes said:
			
		

> Hindsight is Sor/Wiz9 (and Bard6).  It lets you see what happened in the past in a 60' emanation from you, with a level of detail that depends on whether your timeframe is days, weeks, years, or centuries.  I'm not sure why they made this a 9th level spell, to be honest.  It even has a 1000gp material component.
> 
> Ken



What a difficult spell for the DM. I seem to recall a psionic power from 3.0 with a similar effect. Whenever our seer used this power, he'd email the DM with advanced notice, so the DM could prep a history for the next time we gamed. To drop this bomb on the DM in the middle of a session is pretty inconsiderate.

_Splinterbolt_--that's a neat spell, though it clearly establishes the druid as a damage-dealing rival of the sorcerer/wizard. I'm not sure how I feel about that, given that druids have so much more going for them than spells.


----------



## Antara (Nov 27, 2005)

What about other 9 level spells? Anything truly interesting?
What about low-level divinations spells?


----------



## Jeremy E Grenemyer (Nov 27, 2005)

Silveras said:
			
		

> In FR, where the level of magic is a bit higher than "standard"...



 <Off Topic Nitpick>
That's actually not true.

For 3.0 there was no assumption in the design process of a 'higher than standard' baseline for Forgotten Realms magic at all.  

More specifically, all 3.0 Realms spells were designed specifically to update old Realms favorites to 3.0 standards, or to fill gaps in the PHB spell list.  In all cases the spells so written were made to adhere to the same rules for balance that were used for the PHB spells.

Magic Items were held to the same standard of balance.
<Off Topic Nitpick>

J. Grenemyer


----------



## Haffrung Helleyes (Nov 28, 2005)

*Spells*

I haven't really paid much attention to the 9th level spells... in 25 years of gaming I've never played a PC over 14th level.

The thing I didn't like about the Owl's Insight spell was that it established Druids as the spellcasting class whose spells can be  hardest to resist.  It seems like this would have been more appropriate as a Sor/Wiz spell, or better yet available to all of the primary casters.

Ken


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Nov 28, 2005)

A comment.

  I played AD&D for 20 years prior to 2000, then gave up the game.
  Now I'm reconsidering, and products like the Spell Compendium are one reason for that.

  Also, from what I've heard of 3.5, I am turned off.  All this nerfing of magic turns me off.  So I would be very unlikely to rejoin the Hobby, no?
  But, I'm considering buying the book (it's $40, which is pricy) and rejoining the Hobby.

  The Spell Compendium must have something going for it, then!

  So what's the secret?

  When you gather all the rules into one place, where everyone has a chance to access them, you give freedom and power to the players and DM alike.
  From freedom comes innovation, imagination, and creativity, because now there is a solid base of rules to base those things on, and a consistency which the players can rely on.
  Now, if the players and DM wish to add more complexity, it is easier to do so, because they already have a huge base (the Compendium) to start from.

  The more rules, and the more consistent the rules, the greater the freedom and empowerment of the players and DM alike.
  It does not matter if the spells are nerfed and I prefer the powerful 2nd edition spell versions.  Now, I have a complete set of rules with which to make comparisons - if I want to change a 3.5 spell into it's powerful 2nd edition variant but still using the 3.5 rules, I can do so.
  For example, I can take Haste 3.5 as it is written.  Or, I can reference it against the Haste of 3.0, or 2nd edition.  And then I can take whichever version of Haste which suits me best.  I can do that because I have easy access to a consistent set of rules.

  I honestly think a Compendium of Feats and a Compendium of Prestige Classes ought to be compiled.  I'd pay the $40 for each.  Pricy?  Yes.  But did it take an agonizingly monumental amount of work to produce those books by WOTC?  Yes.

  Back in 2nd Edition, they produced the most powerful spells you could imagine (most of you would call them broken or munchkin, in today's terminology.)
  But because those spells were in obscure products, which if you were extremely lucky you actually saw in a store, much less bought, neither player nor DM had access to them.  So, the would-be munchkinized mage, wasn't, even if the DM was all for the idea.
  And, if the player merely wanted access to some neat spell, not overpowered but very interesting and creative, he and the DM alike lost out because the spell was in an obscure product overlooked.
  The Wizard's Spell Compendium and Priest's Spell Compendium fixed that, but they came out at the end of the lifespan of 2nd edition, whereas this Compendium is coming out at the beginning of the lifespan of 3.5.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Moon-Lancer (Nov 28, 2005)

yeah. i really dont know what to say about that. When it was a enhancement bonus I really never wanted to use that spell becuse if you have magic iteams, there really wasent a point to the spell. Now if it is a insight bonus as you say, it is actualy too powerfull and is a spell that none should be without. funny how a slight bonus type change can make such a big diffrence in spell power. 

It can alwayse be dispelled, but i dont think that argument can be used for all spells though. 

It is a level 5 spell so i guess its powerfull. I think other casters should have their own versions too. 

Is this a druid only spell or is it a claric spell as well?


----------



## BWP (Nov 28, 2005)

Eridanis said:
			
		

> This is what bugs me about WotC releases. Every time I've bought a book and find a spell reprinted for the third, fourth, or fifth time, I get a little grumpy - and I'm grumpier when the same spell has slight variations from book to book. Sometimes, a spell will be reprinted twice in a three-month period, with slight but functional differences, but you just can't know which is the "authoritative" one.




I read somewhere just recently -- I _think_ it's in the FAQ -- that the most recently published version of a spell (or feat) is the "authoritative" version.  So if a spell is published in two (or more) books, whichever book has the most recent publication date has "the" version of the spell to use.

So, the _Spell Compendium_, being brand-new at this time, automatically "trumps" all prior versions of the spells contained therein.


----------



## beaver1024 (Nov 28, 2005)

Sammael said:
			
		

> I.e. a free +5 to spell DC for druid spells (on top of _owl's Wisdom_, even). It was originally in MoF, and I was hoping they'd get rid of it. It's way too much.




Hello 3.0 Spell Power. Let me guess Spikes is in there unmodified? Quill blast is in there unmodified? Umm biased?


----------



## beaver1024 (Nov 28, 2005)

Moon-Lancer said:
			
		

> its also suseptible to damage reduction per a bolt so... it has its drawbacks.
> 
> 
> this is how it reads in far corners of the world
> ...




Where does it say that it is subjected to DR? Don't say it's because of the piercing damage because ice storm has bludgening damage and that's not subjected to DR. Spell damage is not subject to DR. Does the spell description in the spell compendium specifically says that it is subject to DR?


----------



## Haffrung Helleyes (Nov 28, 2005)

*Splinterspell*

Yes, the description of SplinterSpell in the Spell Compendium says that it is subject to DR, but that it counts as a magic and piercing weapon for the purpose of assessing DR.

Ken


----------



## Moon-Lancer (Nov 28, 2005)

In far corners of the world i took this sentence and used common sense

"If you cast this spell in forested terrain, the splinter bolts are treated as cold iron magic weapons..."

why would it become cold iron magic weapon if damage reduction wasn’t an issue?

This line made me believe that if it is not cast in a forest that its not a cold iron magic weapon and thus has damage reduction, because if it got past damage reduction naturally, what would be the point of it being cold iron and magic in a forest?

 The spell stalagmite (also in far corners of the world) was written in a slightly clearly way and said it’s treated as a magic +1 weapon for damage reduction purposes. Sense they were both far corners of the world spells I assumed that splinter bold was meant to have damage reduction. The spell would be too powerful without damage reduction affecting it. 

I am very glad they fixed this is in the spell compendium so it is clearer to understand that damage reduction applies. 

It is quite an odd spell. Its evocation, it has spell resistance, and damage reduction does apply. Took me awhile to get over that… but whatever… once I stopped fretting it was fun spell to play around with. Actually it’s my druids main offensive spells along with flamestrike. 

If you use the wotc faq that all spells that do direct damage don’t have spell resistance, this spell will become broken. I promise you.

Haffrung Helleyes thanks for the low down on spells in the book. 

May i ask if salt ray and kelp strand are in the book and are they changed from the original sorce. They are far conner spells as well.

http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/fw/20040131a


----------



## Elder-Basilisk (Nov 28, 2005)

The problem is:

1. It's WAY higher than the bonus from a +6 stat item
2. It stacks with the +6 stat item.

It's a spell that any DM ought to have serious reservations about in ANY campaign--it's like Monte Cook's Greater Magical Flow enhancer but pushed to ten and two levels lower. And the Monte Cook spell was probably broken.



			
				Silveras said:
			
		

> The original was an enhancement bonus, which would not stack with most othe sources of bonuses (it would overlap instead). In FR, where the level of magic is a bit higher than "standard", and where "standard" assumes most characters have 1 or 2 +6 stat-boosting items by 20th level, I don't think it is that out of line. It is definitely a spell I would have serious reservations about in a non-FR campaign, though.


----------



## sjmiller (Nov 28, 2005)

For those who already have the book, I have some slightly complex questions.  How useful would this book be to someone who is not running a 3.5 game?  Does it reference spells from the 3.5 PH that are not in the 3.0 PH?  If I did not plan to buy other 3.5 books would this one still be usable?  The book sounds very intriguing, but I would hate to waste the money if I could not use it for my 3.0 game.


----------



## BOZ (Nov 28, 2005)

just a guess, but given the way several key spells were altered from 3.0 to 3.5, its usefulness may be rather limited for you...  hard to say for sure though, since i don't yet have it.


----------



## Shade (Nov 30, 2005)

Has firebrand changed at all?  It wasn't updated in Player's Guide to Faerun, so I'm not necessarily expecting it to be altered.  Just curious, as it is one of our party's mage's favorite spells.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Nov 30, 2005)

Sounds very useful as it's beyond just a wizard's spell compendium.

I've got one player in the campaign that's an elf wizard at 5th level caster ability so it'll be interesting to see if there some some spells of his that have changed.


----------



## Omand (Nov 30, 2005)

Hello,

Thanks again to Gothmog and the others who have been providing information on this thread.

I thought that it was time to bump things up.

Cheers


----------



## Moon-Lancer (Nov 30, 2005)

anyone know when this book will be avalible. Amazon says dec 27th. Other websites say Dec 2nd, along with a few ebay acutions. I cant seem to find any of the websites that said dec 2nd anymore though.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Nov 30, 2005)

Omand said:
			
		

> I was looking at the list of domains given again, and can you confirm that the Repose domains (aka the Non-Evil Death domain) did not make the cut?  Or, is it possibly renamed (to what I wonder).
> 
> That would be a disappointment to me, as I have a non-evil death god in my campaign that has Repose as a domain.  Looks like three spellbooks at least will remain on the table (PHB, Sandstorm, and Spell Compendium).





Where did the Repose domain first appear? That sounds like something I could really use in my game, but I don't recall seeing it before.


----------



## JustKim (Nov 30, 2005)

> the splinterbolt deals 4d6 points of piercing damage. The splinterbolt threatens a critical hit on an 18-20 and deals x3 damage on a successful critical hit(...) (...)one additional splinterbolt for every four levels beyond 3rd



Oh my god, no. Banned.


----------



## Moon-Lancer (Dec 1, 2005)

its not bad. I was a druid, the other charicter was a wizard. I missed alot becuse you have to hit actual ac, not touch. We did about the same amount of damage. its not broken... it just looks broken but in actual play its very quite tame. Although when you crit it is quite a wammy, but some times you dont hit at all.


----------



## JustKim (Dec 1, 2005)

With improved critical at 12th level you have a 30% chance to do 36d6 physical damage with a 2nd level spell. Fill your other slots with empowered, maximized and quickened versions of the spell because you will be hard pressed to find anything crazier.


----------



## farscapesg1 (Dec 1, 2005)

I noticed the spellbook archive from the WOTC website is one of the sources.  Just out of curiosity, did they include my Thieving Arrow from those articles?  I am assuming they did not since they never contacted me to reprint that spell.  Then again, I'm not sure they even needed to contact me since it was a contest submission  :\


----------



## Omand (Dec 1, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Where did the Repose domain first appear? That sounds like something I could really use in my game, but I don't recall seeing it before.




Repose first appeared in Deities & DemiGods (3E), and was reprinted in Sandstorm (3.5).  It might also have appeared in a FR or Eberron book, but as I do not keep up with those lines I can't say for sure.

I think it is a great domain, as it replaces the undead creation and bolstering spells of hte death domain with spells more appropriate for a neutral or good Death god.  The domain power is the same, but that was OK by me.

Cheers


----------



## Kobold Avenger (Dec 1, 2005)

JustKim said:
			
		

> With improved critical at 12th level you have a 30% chance to do 36d6 physical damage with a 2nd level spell. Fill your other slots with empowered, maximized and quickened versions of the spell because you will be hard pressed to find anything crazier.



If it's like Scorching Ray, you have to roll a Separate attack roll for Each one.  Which makes it less than 30%, more like something like 2.7%, and don't forget there's a lot of things immune to criticals as well.


----------



## Snapdragyn (Dec 1, 2005)

> Quill blast is in there unmodified?




First spell I've ever pointed out to the DM for banning or nerfing.


----------



## the Jester (Dec 1, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Where did the Repose domain first appear? That sounds like something I could really use in my game, but I don't recall seeing it before.




_Oriental Adventures_ iirc.


----------



## JustKim (Dec 1, 2005)

Kobold Avenger said:
			
		

> If it's like Scorching Ray, you have to roll a Separate attack roll for Each one.  Which makes it less than 30%, more like something like 2.7%, and don't forget there's a lot of things immune to criticals as well.



I guess that's true, but it still has every advantage over _scorching ray_. It's physical damage, magical at that (And sometimes even cold iron), which fewer creatures are resistant to than fire damage. The unheard of threat range and multiplier is just the crazy, crazy icing on the cake. I would never allow the spell and I'd feel like some kind of criminal using it.


----------



## jester47 (Dec 1, 2005)

Well it gives druids somthing to fight with.  I remember how in 3.0 there was a druid spell that was a version of entangle or web that was done with thorns and so did damage.  It was very overpowered.  However the reason it was made was because at the time the druid characters did not have a big whack em spell.

Aaron.


----------



## BOZ (Dec 1, 2005)

are there any spell sheets for PCs?


----------



## Moon-Lancer (Dec 1, 2005)

its also a wizard sorcerer spell too. now the advantages of the druid using spilnter bolt is that they are going to be in a forest more often (general world logic... but maybe not the party itself). 

A druid has a higher base attack, so he is going to be more likely to conferm that critical. he is also more likely to hit a stardard ac in a high dex wildshape rather then a wizard or sorc. A wizard or sorc could metamagic the hell out of this spell... but they are going to have a really sucky time trying to hit a creatures full ac. even if they do crit they are likely not to conferm the cirt, and then its only as good as a sorcheing ray. 

A druid could take improved crit at level 12. Thats when most druid take dragon wildshape. So a druid could choose to take improved crit, but... more likely they are going to take dragon wildshape. Now it would make a good level 15 or 18 feat but the spell is still only level 2 and thus negated by globe of invulnrability. so using a level 15 feat to have it negated by a level 4 spell is not the best thing to do in my opinion. 

a Wizard/Sorcerer has to use thier level 18 feat to take improved critical. and again... same problem... they have to hit a actual ac. 

Im not saying this spell isent awsome. I am just saying its balance is more staggard. Under most sercumstances, its weaker then scortching ray, in others its alot more power then scortching ray. 



What i think might be over the top for this spell is the extra +4 damage in a forest as well as being 18-20 x3. I think the extra damage cirts with the spell as well. 

at level 3, with a luck attack roll, this spell can do 54 points of damage, in a forest. Awsomely awsome, but most likely not to happen. 

Now probably the best use of this spell is with a rogue and umd, but this wand wouldent be in dmg so the rogue would have to ask for it special, or someone in the party would have to craft it. 

Lets just say that in my party...(i play a druid) the wizard wont take this spell (even though he has a +9 to ranged attacks) becuse scortching ray will do more damage and is much more relyable.

I might agree that splinter bolt could be a levell 3 spell, but probably no higher. Unlike quill blast that could be a level 9 spell and still be to low level for its power. 

perhaps the writer was thinking this when he wrote spilinter bolt. 

Ok... druid flavor socortching ray. Lets make it a ranged attack insted of touch attack. Now lets add a higher cirt range and multiplyer. lets have damage reduction apply as well. 

In my head it balances, but under serton cercumstands i do see how this spell could be way over the top and broken. But its not broken out of the box... you have to work at makeing it broken. 

sorry for mucking up this tread with an argument over just one out of many spells in this new book.


----------



## Remathilis (Dec 1, 2005)

the Jester said:
			
		

> _Oriental Adventures_ iirc.




Nope! That was the "grave" domain: an oriental version of the death domain. Similar concept though...

Repose was in D&DG, Players Guide to Faerun, Faiths and Pantheons, and Sandstorm (anywhere Orsis appeared after FRCS).

Oh yeah, is OGL too: http://www.d20srd.org/indexes/divineMinionsDomainsSpells.htm


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Dec 2, 2005)

Remathilis said:
			
		

> Nope! That was the "grave" domain: an oriental version of the death domain. Similar concept though...
> 
> Repose was in D&DG, Players Guide to Faerun, Faiths and Pantheons, and Sandstorm (anywhere Orsis appeared after FRCS).
> 
> Oh yeah, is OGL too: http://www.d20srd.org/indexes/divineMinionsDomainsSpells.htm




Excellent! Thanks for pointing me in the right direction. I guess I've read it before, just didn't remember it, as I have several of those books.


----------



## maggot (Dec 2, 2005)

JustKim said:
			
		

> I guess that's true, but it still has every advantage over _scorching ray_. It's physical damage, magical at that (And sometimes even cold iron), which fewer creatures are resistant to than fire damage. The unheard of threat range and multiplier is just the crazy, crazy icing on the cake. I would never allow the spell and I'd feel like some kind of criminal using it.




"Every advantage" except the scorching ray is a touch attack.  As most foes have a significant difference between touch and regular AC, the scorching ray will hit a lot more.


----------



## Staffan (Dec 2, 2005)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Back in 2nd Edition, they produced the most powerful spells you could imagine (most of you would call them broken or munchkin, in today's terminology.)



My favorite example of a broken 2e spell is from City of Splendors: _Gemidan's paralytic missile_, a 2nd level wizard spell that paralyzes the victim for one round/level. Of course, it does have a save. The broken thing is that a successful save only *halves* the duration - so you'll probably still be paralyzed for a few rounds, which should be enough for some opponent coming around and slitting your throat.


----------



## the Jester (Dec 2, 2005)

Remathilis said:
			
		

> Nope! That was the "grave" domain: an oriental version of the death domain. Similar concept though...
> 
> Repose was in D&DG, Players Guide to Faerun, Faiths and Pantheons, and Sandstorm (anywhere Orsis appeared after FRCS).




Ahh, my bad.  I have Sandstorrm and DDG, but my OA is out on loan (to a non-gamer who really wants to get in on a game!).


----------



## farscapesg1 (Dec 3, 2005)

Staffan said:
			
		

> My favorite example of a broken 2e spell is from City of Splendors: _Gemidan's paralytic missile_, a 2nd level wizard spell that paralyzes the victim for one round/level. Of course, it does have a save. The broken thing is that a successful save only *halves* the duration - so you'll probably still be paralyzed for a few rounds, which should be enough for some opponent coming around and slitting your throat.




Bah, try Chromatic Orb     Nothing beats a 1st level spell that can eventually cause death on a failed saving throw


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 3, 2005)

Gemidan's Paralytic Missile was the most powerful 2nd level spell I ever encountered.
  It was a nice substitute for Power Word Stun.  A 3rd level wizard could Autokill just about anything with it that did not have Spell Resistance.
  Chromatic Orb, at least, required you get to 12th level before it became an Autokill spell ...

  36d6 damage from a 2nd level spell, at 12th level?  THAT'S new and different.
  There are more spells like this in this new Spell Compendium?

  And they said 3.5 nerfed magic.  LOL ...


----------



## wingsandsword (Dec 3, 2005)

farscapesg1 said:
			
		

> Bah, try Chromatic Orb     Nothing beats a 1st level spell that can eventually cause death on a failed saving throw



There was a reason that every 2e game I ever played in, that was the pretty much mandatory choice for a Wizard, especially for a long-term game.  Of course, next was Magic Missile, a no-save auto-hit damage-dealing spell with good range that scaled up as you level?  MM is very powerful, and it stays as-is by tradition.

I just picked up a copy of the Compendium at my FLGS, and I must say I'm impressed.  For somebody who isn't an avid collector who gets every single book, it's a genuine treat (with the domains being icing on the cake).  I'm quite happy with my purchase.


----------



## Laman Stahros (Dec 3, 2005)

Moon-Lancer said:
			
		

> its also a wizard sorcerer spell too. now the advantages of the druid using spilnter bolt is that they are going to be in a forest more often (general world logic... but maybe not the party itself).



First off, Splinterbolt in the Spell Compendium is a 2nd level druid spell, only. No wizards will be using it.



			
				Moon-Lancer said:
			
		

> A druid has a higher base attack, so he is going to be more likely to conferm that critical. he is also more likely to hit a stardard ac in a high dex wildshape rather then a wizard or sorc. A wizard or sorc could metamagic the hell out of this spell... but they are going to have a really sucky time trying to hit a creatures full ac. even if they do crit they are likely not to conferm the cirt, and then its only as good as a sorcheing ray.
> 
> A druid could take improved crit at level 12. Thats when most druid take dragon wildshape. So a druid could choose to take improved crit, but... more likely they are going to take dragon wildshape. Now it would make a good level 15 or 18 feat but the spell is still only level 2 and thus negated by globe of invulnrability. so using a level 15 feat to have it negated by a level 4 spell is not the best thing to do in my opinion.
> 
> ...



Nothing to say here, except about no wizards can cast it.




			
				Moon-Lancer said:
			
		

> What i think might be over the top for this spell is the extra +4 damage in a forest as well as being 18-20 x3. I think the extra damage cirts with the spell as well.
> 
> at level 3, with a luck attack roll, this spell can do 54 points of damage, in a forest. Awsomely awsome, but most likely not to happen.



There is no extra damage in a forest.



			
				Moon-Lancer said:
			
		

> Now probably the best use of this spell is with a rogue and umd, but this wand wouldent be in dmg so the rogue would have to ask for it special, or someone in the party would have to craft it.
> 
> Lets just say that in my party...(i play a druid) the wizard wont take this spell (even though he has a +9 to ranged attacks) becuse scortching ray will do more damage and is much more relyable.
> 
> ...



At 11th level, a druid could fire off 3 bolts for 4d6 (crit 18-20/x2) piercing damage each, rolling against full AC for each bolt, with DR applying unless it is DR #/magic or piercing. I don't see what the problem is. Now, if you have a player who can get 3 crits in one round, then there is a problem (with the player's dice   ).


----------



## Psion (Dec 3, 2005)

beaver1024 said:
			
		

> Where does it say that it is subjected to DR?




It's a standard rule regarding spells. But one that most authors don't take into account when balancing spells.

I house rule that all physical damage incurred by spells is treated as "magic" as well as any alignment descriptors the spell has, and is affected by DR appropriately. Coupled with the intention of boosting spells that this significantly weakens (but I have yet to see one.)


----------



## Blaque (Dec 3, 2005)

Well, just got it yesterday, and have also been looking through it.  I've mainly stuck with the druid spells, since that's what i"m playing atm, but here are soem things I thought were pretty neat, and some notes on comments.

- First off, despite what other shave said, splinterbolt only crits with a x2, and there's no extra damage in forests.

- THere are some pretty damned cool flavorful spells about I think.  I am a fan of Wind to Back and Earth Womb myself, especially since I can see messing wiht other druids about.  Being able to run and hide is helpful.

- I have only found one major typo, in that in one spell block (can't remember the spell off the top of my head), they don't list what classes get it.  Its prolly in the spell lists by class though, but still was weird.

- Strangely, while they give suggestions in the Introduciton on how to expand the spell lists for some prestige classes, and the Healer, Warmage, Wu Jen, Shugenja, and Spellthief even, they seem to have forgotten to say what things the Hexblade could of gotten.  THen again, I think we can expect ot see on the Wizards forums what folks think should be up there eventualy.

- No index.  Which I'm finding would help.  A lot.  But the website has one too, so no biggie.

- Seeing as I don't own a single book they site on the list at the back, nor a single issue of Dragon, this is going ot help me a lot unti lI might someday get anything from this.  Mainly 'cause I'm a damned noob, and have my WoD and Exalted to keep up on too.

SO yeah.  Kinda pricy, but that's my RPG purchase of the month.  I'll get WoD: Chicago for x-mas or something.  I got time.

And stuff.  Nyarr.


----------



## Haffrung Helleyes (Dec 4, 2005)

Blaque said:
			
		

> - First off, despite what other shave said, splinterbolt only crits with a x2, and there's no extra damage in forests.




It crit's on an 18-20, but there's no mention of a x3 crit multiplier.

Ken


----------



## mara (Dec 4, 2005)

beaver1024 said:
			
		

> Hello 3.0 Spell Power. Let me guess Spikes is in there unmodified? Quill blast is in there unmodified? Umm biased?




_Quill Blast_ has been changed.  The number of quills per size category is now a fixed number, with the highest being 12 for huge+ creatures, and the penalty to attack rolls, saves, and checks is noncumulative.  _Spikes_ no longer stacks with other crit range enhancers like Improved Critical.

-Mara


----------



## MerricB (Dec 4, 2005)

Blaque said:
			
		

> - No index.  Which I'm finding would help.  A lot.  But the website has one too, so no biggie.




Oh well, for a book that is an alphabetical listing of spells, an Index isn't really that great. (It's well worth noting references on your character sheet, though).

Cheers!


----------



## rvalle (Dec 4, 2005)

Do others that placed an order from Amazon still have it listed as being sent out Dec 24th? I've emailed them to ask what is up with that.

rv


----------



## Pants (Dec 4, 2005)

rvalle said:
			
		

> Do others that placed an order from Amazon still have it listed as being sent out Dec 24th? I've emailed them to ask what is up with that.
> 
> rv



Amazon and other retailers usually get the books in much later than the release dates.


----------



## rvalle (Dec 4, 2005)

Pants said:
			
		

> Amazon and other retailers usually get the books in much later than the release dates.




Really? Hmmm, I saw the book in our local game store. Figured Amazon should have it about the same time.


----------



## Pants (Dec 4, 2005)

rvalle said:
			
		

> Really? Hmmm, I saw the book in our local game store. Figured Amazon should have it about the same time.



They're usually about 3 weeks late in getting stuff. 
Has something to do with distributors and that kind of stuff.


----------



## Blaque (Dec 4, 2005)

I get the feeling Amazon doesn't try as hard with not-major releases either.  Your big novels like Michael Chriton, or Steven King will ge their books on the release day.  Periperhal stuff like our geek-books take forever.

The same actually goes with DVDs compared to RPG books i know too.  I tend to be able to get my anime before my books

Stuff.


----------



## Laman Stahros (Dec 4, 2005)

Rumour (we all know how reliable that is) was that Amazon gets the books from WotC later to keep the FLGSs from being totally undercut. I know that before 3.5 came out, Amazon was getting them at the same time as the FLGSs.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Dec 4, 2005)

Oh yes it does, especially when Vampires cross their path...hehehehehe



			
				jester47 said:
			
		

> Well it gives druids somthing to fight with.  I remember how in 3.0 there was a druid spell that was a version of entangle or web that was done with thorns and so did damage.  It was very overpowered.  However the reason it was made was because at the time the druid characters did not have a big whack em spell.
> 
> Aaron.


----------



## Vanye (Dec 4, 2005)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> 36d6 damage from a 2nd level spell, at 12th level?  THAT'S new and different.
> There are more spells like this in this new Spell Compendium?




No need.  That's just the PHB _SCORCHING RAY_ spell...


----------



## rvalle (Dec 4, 2005)

Laman Stahros said:
			
		

> Rumour (we all know how reliable that is) was that Amazon gets the books from WotC later to keep the FLGSs from being totally undercut. I know that before 3.5 came out, Amazon was getting them at the same time as the FLGSs.




You know, if that is the case I don't mind. I'd rather buy from my local game store but right now I have more time then money (at least I hope I do.   ).

rv


----------



## Glyfair (Dec 4, 2005)

farscapesg1 said:
			
		

> I noticed the spellbook archive from the WOTC website is one of the sources.  Just out of curiosity, did they include my Thieving Arrow from those articles?  I am assuming they did not since they never contacted me to reprint that spell.  Then again, I'm not sure they even needed to contact me since it was a contest submission  :\




I don't see it.  It's not listed in the "renamed spells" section, either, so I'd assume it wasn't included.


----------



## Staffan (Dec 4, 2005)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> 36d6 damage from a 2nd level spell, at 12th level?  THAT'S new and different.
> There are more spells like this in this new Spell Compendium?



That's on a crit. The base damage is 4d6 at 3rd level, 4d6+4d6 at 7th, and 4d6+4d6+4d6 at 11th. Since they've apparently changed it so it only does double damage on a crit, it would be a maximum damage of 24d6 - and that would require three attack rolls of 18-20 followed by confirmation rolls that hit. Also, DR applies separately to each bolt - shoot it at a devil with DR 10/good, and it becomes MUCH less impressive (4d6-10 three times).


----------



## Moon-Lancer (Dec 5, 2005)

I finely got a chance to read the spell compendium version of this spell. I will agree that it its alittle bit better then a scorching ray now. It has no spell resistence now. Most of the broken spells were fixed and wotc really put good work into this book, so i am going to trust them that this spell is balanced with other level 2 spells the wizard and sorcerer gets in this book.


----------



## MerricB (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: Splinterbolt*



			
				Moon-Lancer said:
			
		

> I finely got a chance to read the spell compendium version of this spell. I will agree that it its alittle bit better then a scorching ray now. It has no spell resistence now. Most of the broken spells were fixed and wotc really put good work into this book, so i am going to trust them that this spell is balanced with other level 2 spells the wizard and sorcerer gets in this book.




Although no SR, it does have Damage Reduction affecting it and needs a ranged attack roll rather than a ranged touch attack.

Cheers!


----------



## JustKim (Dec 5, 2005)

_Sarcophagus of stone_ is missing a large part of its entry. Here's the rest of it from Dragon 313..

Level: Clr 6
Components: V, S, M, DF
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
Target: 1 Medium or smaller creature


----------



## SteveC (Dec 5, 2005)

mara said:
			
		

> _Quill Blast_ has been changed.  The number of quills per size category is now a fixed number, with the highest being 12 for huge+ creatures, and the penalty to attack rolls, saves, and checks is noncumulative.  _Spikes_ no longer stacks with other crit range enhancers like Improved Critical.
> 
> -Mara



_Spikes _ also only lasts one round per level now. It went from being something my spirit shaman always had active to a throw-away. I think the balance for most of the spells that people have had the most complaints with has been corrected. At least I looked at the ones that I had the most problems with and they had been...dealt with. For what that's worth, anyway.

--Steve


----------



## beaver1024 (Dec 5, 2005)

Psion said:
			
		

> It's a standard rule regarding spells. But one that most authors don't take into account when balancing spells.
> 
> I house rule that all physical damage incurred by spells is treated as "magic" as well as any alignment descriptors the spell has, and is affected by DR appropriately. Coupled with the intention of boosting spells that this significantly weakens (but I have yet to see one.)




Can you please give me a quote on this? Where does the standard rule say that spells are subject to DR? I thought the general rule was spell damage are not subject to DR unless the spell specifically says so. Just because a spell says that it is of a material type doesn't make it automatically subject to DR.


----------



## Moon-Lancer (Dec 5, 2005)

its a natural assumption that a typed damage type that is also a type of damage reduction will reduce the damage from that type.

Really, the rules are fuzzy i think. I think spells that say damage reduction applys (via is treated as magic) have damage reduction. I think spells in the players handbook probably dont have damage reduction, but most spells around when this issue was brought up, might have damage reduction. 

Thats just the way i see it.


----------



## Solauren (Dec 6, 2005)

I'd love to see a  complete list of all the spells in that book
(HINT)


----------



## Laman Stahros (Dec 6, 2005)

*I found Affect Normal Fires!*

I was reading thru the Spell Compendium and I found the update of the old Affect Normal Fires spell. They split it into two spells, Raging Flame (p. 164) and Slow Burn (p. 192). Gods, I have no life.


----------



## JustKim (Dec 6, 2005)

Solauren said:
			
		

> I'd love to see a  complete list of all the spells in that book
> (HINT)



This is every spell in the book. It takes up quite a bit of space so..
[sblock]Absorb Weapon
Absorption
Abyssal Army
Accelerated Movement
Acid Breath
Acid Sheath
Acid Storm
Aid, Mass
Aiming at the Target
Air Breathing
Alarm, Greater
Align Fang
Align Fang, Mass
Align Weapon, Mass
Allegro
Amanuensis
Amorphous Form
Amplify
Analyze Portal
Anarchic Storm
Anarchic Water
Angelskin
Anger of the Noonday Sun
Animate Breath
Animate Fire
Animate Snow
Animate Water
Animate Wood
Anticipate Teleport
Anticipate Teleport, Greater
Anticold Sphere
Antidragon Aura
Antimagic Ray
Anyspell
Anyspell, Greater
Appraising Touch
Arc of Lightning
Armor of Darkness
Arrow Mind
Arrow of Bone
Arrow Storm
Aspect of the Earth Hunter
Aspect of the Wolf
Assay Spell Resistance
Astral Hospice
Attune Form
Augment Familiar
Aura Against Flame
Aura of Evasion
Aura of Glory
Aura of Terror
Aura of Vitality
Avascular Mass
Avasculate
Avoid Planar Effects
Awaken, Mass
Awaken Construct
Awaken Sin
Awaken Undead
Axiomatic Storm
Axiomatic Water

Babau Slime
Backbiter
Backlash
Balancing Lorecall
Baleful Transposition
Ball Lightning
Balor Nimbus
Bands of Steel
Barghest's Feast
Battering Ram
Battle Hymn
Beast Claws
Beastland Ferocity
Beget Bogun
Belker Claws
Benign Transposition
Bestow Curse, Greater
Binding Winds
Bite of the King
Bite of the Werebear
Bite of the Wereboar
Bite of the Wererat
Bite of the Weretiger
Bite of the Werewolf
Black Blade of Disaster
Blackfire
Blacklight
Blade of Pain and Fear
Blade Storm
Blade Thirst
Blades of Fire
Bladeweave
Blast of Flame
Blast of Force
Bless Weapon, Swift
Blessed Aim
Blessing of Bahamut
Blinding Breath
Blinding Spittle
Blindsight
Blindsight, Greater
Blink, Greater
Blistering Radiance
Blood Frenzy
Blood Sirocco
Blood to Water
Blood Wind
Bloodhound
Bloodstar
Bodak's Glare
Body Plates
Body Harmonic
Body of the Sun
Body of War
Bolt of Glory
Bolts of Bedevilment
Bombardment
Bonefiddle
Bottle of Smoke
Brain Spider
Brambles
Branch to Branch
Breath Flare
Breath of the Jungle
Breath Weapon Admixture
Breath Weapon Substitution
Briar Web
Brilliant Aura
Brilliant Blade
Bristle
Buoyant Lifting
Burning Blood
Burning Sword
Burrow
Burrow, Mass
Buzzing Bee

Cacophonic Burst
Cacophonic Shield
Call Kolyarut
Call Marut
Call Zelekhut
Caltrops
Camouflage
Camouflage, Mass
Capricious Zephyr
Cast in Stone
Castigate
Celebration
Chain Missile
Chain of Eyes
Charge of the Triceratops
Cheat
Checkmate's Light
Chill of the Grave
Circle Dance
Clarity of Mind
Claws of the Bear
Claws of Darkness
Clear Mind
Climb Walls
Cloak of Bravery
Cloak of Bravery, Greater
Cloak of Dark Power
Cloak of the Sea
Cloak Pool
Close Wounds
Cloud of Bewilderment
Cloud Wings
Cloudburst
Cloud-Walkers
Clutch of Orcus
Cocoon
Cold Fire
Cold Snap
Combust
Cometfall
Cone of Dimness
Consumptive Field
Consumptive Field, Greater
Contagion, Mass
Contagious Fog
Contagious Touch
Contingent Energy Resistance
Conviction
Conviction, Mass
Corona of Cold
Corporeal Instability
Corpse Candle
Corrosive Grasp
Countermoon
Crabwalk
Crawling Darkness
Creaking Cacophony
Create Magic Tattoo
Creeping Cold
Creeping Cold, Greater
Critical Strike
Crown of Glory
Crumble
Curse of Ill Fortune
Curse of Ill Fortune, Mass
Curse of Impending Blades
Curse of Impending Blades, Mass
Curse of Lycanthropy
Cursed Blade
Cutting Hand
Cyclonic Blast

Daggerspell Stance
Dance of the Unicorn
Dark Way
Darkbolt
Darkfire
Darkvision, Mass
Dawn
Dead End
Deadfall
Deafening Clang
Death Armor
Death Dragon
Death Pact
Death Throes
Death Ward, Mass
Decomposition
Decoy Image
Deep Breath
Deeper Darkvision
Defenestrating Sphere
Dehydrate
Deific Vengeance
Delay Death
Delay Disease
Delusions of Grandeur
Demon Dirge
Demonhide
Desiccating Bubble
Detect Favored Enemy
Devil Blight
Diamondsteel
Dimensional Anchor, Greater
Dinosaur Stampede
Dire Hunger
Dirge
Dirge of Discord
Discern Shapechanger
Discolor Pool
Disguise Undead
Dispel Ward
Dispelling Breath
Dispelling Screen
Dispelling Screen, Greater
Displacer Form
Disquietude
Disrupt Undead, Greater
Dissonant Chant
Dissonant Chord
Distort Speech
Distract
Distract Assailant
Distracting Ray
Divine Agility
Divine Insight
Divine Interdiction
Divine Protection
Divine Sacrifice
Dolorous Blow
Doomtide
Downdraft
Draconic Might
Dragon Ally
Dragon Ally, Lesser
Dragon Breath
Dragonsight
Dragonskin
Dream Casting
Dream Sight
Drown
Drown, Mass
Duelward

Earth Lock
Earth Reaver
Earthbind
Earthen Grace
Earthen Grasp
Earthfast
Easy Climb
Easy Trail
Ebon Eyes
Echo Skull
Ectoplasmic Armor
Ectoplasmic Feedback
Effulgent Epuration
Electric Jolt
Electric Loop
Embrace the Wild
Emerald Flame Fist
Energized Shield
Energized Shield, Lesser
Energy Ebb
Energy Immunity
Energy Spheres
Energy Transformation Field
Energy Vortex
Enervating Breath
Enhance Familiar
Enhance Wild Shape
Enlarge Person, Greater
Enrage Animal
Entangling Staff
Entice Gift
Enveloping Cocoon
Eradicate Earth
Essence of the Raptor
Ethereal Breath
Ethereal Chamber
Ethereal Mount
Evil Glare
Exacting Shot
Excavate
Expeditious Retreat, Swift
Explosive Cascade
Extend Tentacles
Extract Water Elemental
Eye of the Hurricance
Eye of Power
Eyes of the King

Faith Healing
False Gravity
Familiar Pocket
Fangs of the Vampire King
Fantastic Machine
Fantastic Machine, Greater
Favor of the Martyr
Favorable Sacrifice
Fearsome Grapple
Fell the Greatest Foe
Field of Ghouls
Field of Icy Razors
Fiendform
Fierce Pride of the Beastlands
Find the Gap
Find Temple
Fins to Feet
Fire Shield, Mass
Fire Shuriken
Fire Spiders
Fire Stride
Fire Wings
Firebrand
Fireburst
Fireburst, Greater
Fires of Purity
Fireward
Fist of Stone
Flame Dagger
Flame of Faith
Flame Whips
Flashburst
Flensing
Flight of the Dragon
Floating Disk, Greater
Fly, Mass
Fly, Swift
Focusing Chant
Foebane
Force Chest
Force Claw
Force Ladder
Force Missiles
Forceward
Forcewave
Forestfold
Fortify Familiar
Fortunate Fate
Foundation of Stone
Freeze
Freezing Fog
Frost Breath
Fugue
Fuse Arms

G'elsewhere Chant
Gembomb
Gemjump
General of Undeath
Ghost Touch Armor
Ghost Touch Weapon
Ghost Trap
Ghostform
Ghostharp
Ghoul Gauntlet
Ghoul Gesture
Ghoul Glyph
Ghoul Light
Giant's Wrath
Girallon's Blessing
Glass Strike
Glowing Orb
Golden Barding
Golem Strike
Grace
Grave Strike
Graymantle
Great Thunderclap
Guided Shot
Guiding Light
Gutsnake

Hail of Stone
Hailstones
Hamatula Barbs
Hand of Divinity
Hand of the Faithful
Hardening
Harmonic Chorus
Haste, Swift
Haunting Tune
Hawkeye
Heal Animal Companion
Healing Lorecall
Healing Sting
Healing Touch
Healthful Rest
Heart of Stone
Heart Ripper
Heartfire
Heat Drain
Heatstroke
Heavenly Host
Hellish Horde
Herald's Call
Heroics
Hidden Lodge
Hide From Dragons
Hide the Path
Hindsight
Hiss of Sleep
Holy Mount
Holy Spurs
Holy Star
Holy Storm
Holy Transformation
Holy Transformation, Lesser
Horrible Taste
Howling Chain
Hungry Gizzard
Hunters of Hades
Hunter's Mercy
Hurl
Hymn of Praise
Hypothermia

Ice Axe
Ice Claw
Ice Dagger
Ice Flowers
Ice Gauntlet
Ice Knife
Icelance
Illusory Feast
Illusory Pit
Imbue Familiar with Spell Ability
Imperious Glare
Implacable Pursuer
Improvisation
Incite
Incorporeal Enhancement
Incorporeal Nova
Indomitability
Infernal Threnody
Infernal Transformation
Infernal Transformation, Lesser
Infernal Wound
Inferno
Infestation of Maggots
Inhibit
Inky Cloud
Insidious Rhythm
Insightful Feint
Inspirational Boost
Instant Locksmith
Instant Refuge
Instant Search
Interplanar Message
Interplanar Telepathic Bond
Invisibility, Superior
Invisibility, Swift
Iron Bones
Iron Silence
Ironguard
Ironguard, Lesser
Ironguts
Ironthunder Horn

Jagged Tooth
Jaws of the Wolf
Joyful Noise
Junglerazer
Jungle's Rapture

Kelpstrand
Kiss of the Vampire
Knight's Move
Know Greatest Enemy
Know Opponent
Know Vulnerabilities

Land Womb
Languor
Last Breath
Launch Bolt
Launch Item
Lawful Sword
Lay of the Land
Life Bolt
Life Ward
Life's Grace
Light of Lunia
Light of Mercuria
Light of Venya
Lightfoot
Lion's Charge
Lion's Roar
Listening Coin
Listening Lorecall
Lively Step
Living Prints
Living Undeath
Love's Lament
Low-Light Vision
Loyal Vassal
Lucent Lance
Luminous Gaze

Maddening Scream
Maddening Whispers
Maelstrom
Mage Armor, Greater
Mage Armor, Mass
Mage Hand, Greater
Magic Fang, Superior
Magic Miasma
Malevolent Miasma
Make Manifest
Make Manifest, Mass
Mantle of Chaos
Mantle of Evil
Mantle of Good
Mantle of the Icy Soul
Mantle of Law
Manyjaws
Mark of the Hunter
Mark of the Outcast
Marked Object
Master Air
Master Earth
Master's Touch
Maw of Chaos
Maw of Stone
Mechanus Mind
Memory Rot
Mesmerizing Glare
Metal Melt
Miasma
Miasma of Entropy
Mind Poison
Mindless Rage
Minor Disguise
Miser's Envy
Moment of Clarity
Monstrous Thrall
Moon Blade
Moon Bolt
Moon Lust
Moon Path
Moonbeam
Moonbow
Moonfire
Mountain Stance
Murderous Mist

Nature's Avatar
Nature's Balance
Nature's Favor
Nature's Rampart
Naturewatch
Nauseating Breath
Negative Energy Aura
Nerveskitter
Net of Shadows
Nightmare Lullaby
Night's Caress
Nightshield
Nightstalker's Transformation
Nimbus of Light
Nixie's Grace

Obedient Avalanche
Omen of Peril
One with the Land
One Mind
One Mind, Greater
One Mind, Lesser
Ooze Puppet
Opalescent Glare
Orb of Acid
Orb of Acid, Lesser
Orb of Cold
Orb of Cold, Lesser
Orb of Electricity
Orb of Electricity, Lesser
Orb of Fire
Orb of Fire, Lesser
Orb of Force
Orb of Sound
Orb of Sound, Lesser
Otyugh Swarm
Owl's Insight

Panacea
Pavilion of Grandeur
Perinarch
Perinarch, Planar
Persistant Blade
Phantasmal Assailants
Phantasmal Decoy
Phantasmal Disorientation
Phantasmal Thief
Phantom Bear
Phantom Foe
Phantom Stag
Phantom Threat
Phantom Wolf
Plague of Rats
Plague of Undead
Planar Bubble
Planar Exchange
Planar Exchange, Greater
Planar Exchange, Lesser
Planar Tolerance
Plane Shift, Greater
Plant Body
Poison Thorns
Poison Vines
Portal Alarm
Portal Alarm, Improved
Portal Beacon
Positive Energy Aura
Primal Form
Prismatic Eye
Prismatic Ray
Probe Thoughts
Programmed Amnesia
Protection from Negative Energy
Protection from Positive Energy
Protege
Puppeteer

Quick March
Quick Potion
Quill Blast
Quillfire

Radiant Assault
Raging Flame
Rainbow Beam
Rainbow Blast
Raise from the Deep
Ram's Might
Rapid Burrowing
Ray of Clumsiness
Ray of Deanimation
Ray of Deflection
Ray of Dizziness
Ray of Entropy
Ray of Flame
Ray of Ice
Ray of Light
Ray of Sickness
Ray of Stupidity
Ray of Weakness
Razorfangs
Reality Maelstrom
Reaving Dispel
Rebuke
Rebuke, Final
Rebuke, Greater
Rebuking Breath
Reciprocal Gyre
Recitation
Red Tide
Reduce Person, Greater
Reflective Disguise
Reflective Disguise, Mass
Refusal
Regal Procession
Rejection
Rejuventation Cocoon
Rejuvenative Corpse
Remove Scent
Renewal Pact
Repair Critical Damage
Repair Light Damage
Repair Minor Damage
Repair Moderate Damage
Repair Serious Damage
Resist Energy, Mass
Resist Planar Alignment
Resistance, Greater
Resistance, Superior
Resonating Bolt
Restoration, Mass
Resurgence
Resurgence, Mass
Reveille
Revenance
Reverse Arrows
Revive Outsider
Revive Undead
Revivify
Rhino's Rush
Righteous Aura
Righteous Fury
Righteous Wrath of the Faithful
Ring of Blades
Ruby Ray of Reversal
Ruin Delver's Fortune
Rushing Waters
Rust Ray

Sacred haven
Safe Clearing
Safety
Saltray
Sanctuary, Mass
Sandblast
Sarcophagus of Stone
Scale Weakening
Scatterspray
Scent
Scintilating Scales
Scintilating Sphere
Scorch
Scourge
Scramble Portal
Seal Portal
Second Wind
Seek Eternal Rest
Sense Heretic
Sense Deprivation
Serene Visage
Servant Horde
Shadow Binding
Shadow Cache
Shadow Form
Shadow Hand
Shadow Landscape
Shadow Phase
Shadow Mask
Shadow Radiance
Shadow Spray
Shadow Well
Shadowblast
Shadowfade
Shadowy Grappler
Shard Storm
Share Husk
Sharptooth
Shatterfloor
Sheltered Vitality
Shield of Faith, Mass
Shield of Warding
Shieldbearer
Shifting Paths
Shock and Awe
Shroud of Flame
Shroud of Undeath
Sign
Sign of Sealing
Sign of Sealing, Greater
Silent Portal
Silverbeard
Sink
Sirine's Grace
Skeletal Guard
Skull Watch
Slapping Hand
Slashing Darkness
Slide
Slide, Greater
Slime Wave
Slow Burn
Smell of Fear
Snake's Swiftness
Snake's Swiftness, Mass
Snakebite
Sniper's Eye
Sniper's Shot
Snowball Swarm
Snowshoes
Snowshoes, Mass
Solipsism
Songbird
Sonic Blast
Sonic Rumble
Sonic Snap
Sonic Weapon
Sonic Whip
Sonorous Hum
Sound Lance
Spark of Life
Spawn Screen
Speak to Allies
Spectral Touch
Spectral Weapon
Speechlink
Spell Engine
Spell Enhancer
Spell Flower
Spell Immunity, Lesser
Spell Matrix
Spell Matrix, Greater
Spell Matrix, Lesser
Spell Resistance, Mass
Spell Vulnerability
Sphere of Ultimate Destruction
Spider Curse
Spider Plague
Spider Poison
Spider Shapes
Spiderform
Spiderskin
Spikes
Spirit Worm
Spiritjaws
Spiritual Chariot
Spiritwall
Splinterbolt
Spontaneous Search
Stabilize
Stalking Brand
Stalwart Pact
Standing Wave
Starvation
Steeldance
Stick
Sticky Fingers
Sticky Saddle
Sting Ray
Stolen Breath
Stone Body
Stone Bones
Stone Shape, Greater
Stone Shatter
Stone Sphere
Stone Spiders
Stonehold
Stony Grasp
Storm of Elemental Fury
Storm Tower
Stormrage
Strategic Charge
Strength of Stone
Stun Ray
Stunning Breath
Stunning Breath, Greater
Submerge Ship
Subvert Planar Essence
Sudden Stalagmite
Summon Babau Demon
Summon Bearded Devil
Summon Bralani Eladrin
Summon Elemental Monolith
Summon Elementite Swarm
Summon Elysian Thrush
Summon Greater Elemental
Summon Hound Archon
Summon Undead I
Summon Undead II
Summon Undead III
Summon Undead IV
Summon Undead V
Suppress Breath Weapon
Suppress Glyph
Surefoot
Surefooted Stride
Surefooted Stride, Mass
Suspended Silence
Swamp Lung
Swamp Stride
Swim
Swim, Mass
Sword of Darkness
Sword of Deception
Symbol of Spell Loss
Symphonic Nightmare
Synostodweomer

Tactical Precision
Targetting Ray
Telepathic Aura
Telepathic Bond, Lesser
Thornskin
Thunderhead
Thunderlance
Thunderous Roar
Tidal Surge
Tiger's Tooth
Tortoise Shell
Touch of Madness
Towering Oak
Train Animal
Transcribe Symbol
Transfix
Translocation Trick
Transmute Rock to Lava
Traveler's Mount
Treasure Scent
Tremor
Tremorsense
Triadspell
True Creation
True Domination
Tsunami
Tunnel Swallow

Unbinding
Undead Bane Weapon
Undead Lieutenant
Undead Torch
Undeath's Eternal Foe
Undermaster
Undersong
Unholy Storm
Unluck
Unyielding Roots
Updraft

Valiant Fury
Veil of Shadow
Veil of Undeath
Vigor, Greater
Vigor, Lesser
Vigor, Mass Lesser
Vigorous Circle
Vile Death
Vine Mine
Vine Strike
Vipergout
Visage of the Deity
Visage of the Deity, Greater
Viscid Glob
Vision of Glory
Vitriolic Sphere
Voice of the Sphere
Vortex of Teeth
Vulnerability

Wail of Doom
Wall of Chaos
Wall of Dispel Magic
Wall of Evil
Wall of Gears
Wall of Gloom
Wall of Good
Wall of Greater Dispel Magic
Wall of Law
Wall of Light
Wall of Limbs
Wall of Sand
Wall of Smoke
Wall of Water
War Cry
Warning Shout
Waterspout
Wave of Grief
Weapon of Energy
Weapon of Impact
Weapon of the Deity
Weapon Shift
Weather Eye
Weighed in the Balance
Whirling Blade
Whirlwind, Greater
Wild Runner
Wind at Back
Wind Tunnel
Wingbind
Winged Mount
Wings of Air
Wings of Air, Greater
Wings of the Sea
Winter Chill
Winter's Embrace
Wither Limb
Withering Palm
Wood Rot
Wood Wose
Word of Balance
Word of Binding
Wounding Whispers
Wrack
Wracking Touch
Wraithstrike
Wrathful Castigation

Xorn Movement

Zeal
Zealot Pact
Zone of Respite
Zone of Revelation[/sblock]


----------



## Steverooo (Dec 6, 2005)

Is this book worth $40 to a PLAYER, especially one who plays Rangers?  Does it only have Ranger spells of levels 1-4, or 1-6 (Epic)?  Approximately how many (Hey, don't count'em, just Ballpark-estimate!)?  Is there enough stuff to make it worthwhile?

Anything that looks particularly good, for Rangers, that stuck out, to you?

What did they do to _Briarweb_, as posted to this thread by someone, from the WotC board, as being "fixed"?


----------



## HiLiphNY (Dec 6, 2005)

Steverooo said:
			
		

> Is this book worth $40 to a PLAYER, especially one who plays Rangers?




Well, it's worth $26 and change to me, thus, I'll be purchasing this online.  Such is life. . .


----------



## Blaque (Dec 6, 2005)

Steverooo said:
			
		

> Is this book worth $40 to a PLAYER, especially one who plays Rangers?  Does it only have Ranger spells of levels 1-4, or 1-6 (Epic)?  Approximately how many (Hey, don't count'em, just Ballpark-estimate!)?  Is there enough stuff to make it worthwhile?
> 
> Anything that looks particularly good, for Rangers, that stuck out, to you?
> 
> What did they do to _Briarweb_, as posted to this thread by someone, from the WotC board, as being "fixed"?




Well, the spells stick to 1-4 for Rangers, but its  anice-sized list I think.  In fact, soemthing i thought was neat for rangers in particuler is all the spells dealing with taking your favoured enemy out more effectively and whatnot.

Also a bunch of neat druid tricks are in there too.  Things like being able to turn to a wolf (get scent out of it too), and whatnot. Really fun stuff.

I mean, admitedly, the ranger stuff is just a facet.  But well, of the various back-up characters I made, the battle sorceress, spellthief, and artificer all are quite happy.  And the druid right now pretty much had an "okay" build with her concept turn into a really fun and not-standard druidish build.

Ummm, and stuff.  Nyarr.


----------



## fafhrd (Dec 6, 2005)

Having just read through the book, I have to say the measly 1st level Thunderhead spell is now a must have for any wizard I end up playing.  That and baleful polymorph are the standard kit of perturbed wizards.


----------



## Solauren (Dec 7, 2005)

JustKim

You are both a scholar and a gentlebeing

THANK YOU for the list.

Now I just cross check it with the database I built.....

Spells in Book; 993
New Spells I don't have a record of 294

Yes, quite worth a quick pick up.

That would bring my total spell inventory up to...
9013 spells, give or take the contents of Dragon 321+

Let's see, combine that with my 2E Spell collection....
(8719 3e spells prior to Dzine 321 + 294 from Spell Compendium)
(8897 from Pre-3e sources - 887 converted by WTC)
(overlap of 409 pre-3e spells with names used by 3rd party publishers)

WOOT!
Somewhere between 16614 and 17023 spells

Crap, no wonder my players take so long figuring out character spell lists.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Dec 10, 2005)

The release date for this book was Dec. 2, right? Because it's been over a week, and the ENWorld RPG Shop STILL doesn't have it! It sounds like other people have it now, so what gives? They're usually better than this?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 11, 2005)

I just got mine last week, and I'm flipping through it, and I'm finding a couple of outright errors.

Unless it has been renamed, or printed out of proper order, *Fell Animate* from _Libris Mortis_ is not in it!  OK, maybe they felt the spell was too powerful- but they should have either listed eliminated spells, or at least mentioned that certain spells were edited out.  As it is, it can only be interpreted as an error.

At this point, I have also found at least one spell, *Sarcophagus of Stone*, that does not have all of its info listed in its stat block: level, components, duration, area, range or casting time are all absent.  Since its not a version of another, lesser spell, it should have all of that.

I'm not going to say this makes the Spell Compendium not worth the money, but c'mon!


----------



## fafhrd (Dec 11, 2005)

Isn't fell animate a feat?

It's true that a few spells are missing info though.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 11, 2005)

I don't have the book & someone told me it was a spell, so I was hoping it was in there.

If it is a Feat, then my bad.

If not...GRRRR!


----------



## LightPhoenix (Dec 11, 2005)

Razz said:
			
		

> And now I have to buy it anyway just to play with the official fix to the spells within!? Are you kidding me!? That should be for free!
> 
> What a sneaky, underhanded trick for WotC to pull...




There are no WotC ninja pirate nazis coming to your house to make you buy the book.

Vote with your wallet.


----------



## MerricB (Dec 11, 2005)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> I just got mine last week, and I'm flipping through it, and I'm finding a couple of outright errors.
> 
> Unless it has been renamed, or printed out of proper order, *Fell Animate* from _Libris Mortis_ is not in it!  OK, maybe they felt the spell was too powerful- but they should have either listed eliminated spells, or at least mentioned that certain spells were edited out.  As it is, it can only be interpreted as an error.




I'm trying to work this one out. The Spell Compendium is a gathering together of 1,000 spells, not of every spell ever printed (not even in the listed sources). Is there somewhere that mentions Fell Animate (or another spell) is in the book and the listing isn't there? Or are you just disappointed because one of your favourite spells didn't make it in? - which is not an error.

Cheers!


----------



## Caliban (Dec 11, 2005)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> I don't have the book & someone told me it was a spell, so I was hoping it was in there.
> 
> If it is a Feat, then my bad.
> 
> If not...GRRRR!





Fell animate is a feat from Libris Mortis, not a spell.  

The "Sarcophagus of Stone" spell definitely looks like a mistake.  It's missing the Level, Components, Casting Time, Range, and Targets entries in the stat block.
  -- The original spell can be found in Dragon #313, in the article "Elder Serpents of Set" by Thomas M. Costa


And the Spell Compendium doesn't include spells from the "Races of" or "Heroes of" books (unless they were reprinted in a source that they did use).

The list of sources they compiled the spells from (as listed on page 285 of the Spell Compendium):

Complete Adventurer
Complete Arcane
Complete Divine
Complete Warrior
Draconomicon
Libris Mortis
Magic of Faerun
Manual of the Planes
Miniatures Handbook
Player's Guide to Faerun
Savage Species
Underdark
various web articles published on www.wizards.com/dnd
various articles published in Dragon Magazine.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 12, 2005)

> I'm trying to work this one out. The Spell Compendium is a gathering together of 1,000 spells, not of every spell ever printed (not even in the listed sources). Is there somewhere that mentions Fell Animate (or another spell) is in the book and the listing isn't there? Or are you just disappointed because one of your favourite spells didn't make it in? - which is not an error.




1) I was hoping not to have to buy Libris Mortis, and was under the impression that Fell Animate was a spell- which would have made it eligible for the Compendium.  As was pointed out, it is a Feat.  My bad.

2) Its the Spell _Compendium_.  Compendium (noun): a concise but comprehensive summary of a larger work.  

Some of the advertising in the stores implied that it was a true and complete compendium- which is to say that spells were not edited from its content.

However, the book itself and OTHER ads are clear that it is just a sampling of the spells.  This is dissapointing.


----------



## Glyfair (Dec 12, 2005)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> 2) Its the Spell _Compendium_.  Compendium (noun): a concise but comprehensive summary of a larger work.




Of course, your argument depends on what definition you use of "comprehensive."  One that applies "So large in scope or content as to include much."


----------

